# Bird Dog Pictures



## Nitram4891

Put up a picture of your bird dog(s) and maybe list a name and breed (for those million different setters)


----------



## Nitram4891

Roxy my britt, 11 months.


----------



## QTurn

Buddy, the Boykin Spaniel....

The day I brought him home...






Yesterday....


----------



## moyehow

Taken at Mossy Pond Outfitters and Retrievers.  Great guys to hunt with and great dog trainers.


----------



## Canebrake

Nice photo!  Your dog or one of the outfitters?


----------



## QTurn

Coach K said:


> how do you attach pictures?




http://forum.gon.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_attachments

The way I do it is upload all my photos to photobucket.com and the just insert the image code into my reply.  The image code will have this symbol at each end


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

This is my brittany Doc.  He was 10 weeks old yesterday.


----------



## QTurn

Good lookin' dog Doc!  You too Nitram!  I grew up in SC and my dad and I always had Brittanys.  When I decided to get a dog last year I was real torn between them and the Boykins.  I had always wanted a Boykin growing up and liked that they swim on the rare occasion I get to duck hunt.

Wonder how the missus would feel about two dogs.......


----------



## Strych9

Remi!


----------



## Jim P

You guys have some good looking dogs. Doc you think that little guy will ever grow into them ears? He is a pretty little guy. Qturn-Buddy looks like he knew from the start he had you whipped, good looking boykin. Moyehow and strych, good looking dogs, they look all buisness.


----------



## flybum84

This is Jill pointing one of her first Pheasants in my home state of Nebraska. of course the bird was a hen though. the second one was her pointing a single quail on ft benning a few days ago.


----------



## skcannon86

This is Boone. German Shorthaired Pointer. 16 months old. He has been great in the field thus far!


----------



## coveyrise90

Adam


----------



## Littlebrowndog

*Fine looking dogs, all of them*

Belle at 4 months old. Her first bird hunt. She followed us all day. Been hooked ever since.



Last year at 2 yrs old. Doesn't like the idea of hunting going on, and she's not involved.


----------



## bfore

I guess this is a good time to introduce my self and my Britt Beauty.  1st bird dog and our 2nd hunt...............


----------



## 91xjgawes

good looking dogs everyone, i esp like that little brown one!!
heres my ol lab...he dont know what pointin is but he sure can retrieve!


----------



## Pittard

Littlebrowndog said:


> Belle at 4 months old. Her first bird hunt. She followed us all day. Been hooked ever since.



Fine looking dog and a great name if I do say so myself...

This is my Belle "Matties Southern Belle"  (My daughter's name is Mattie)

14 week old GSP.  Brought her home Monday Night.


----------



## moyehow

Great pics everyone.  

Canebrake,  the dog belongs to the outfitter.  I was just taking pictures of the hunt.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Jim P said:


> Doc you think that little guy will ever grow into them ears?



I sure hope so.  Right now when he runs through the yard his ears flap so big he looks like a goose trying to take flight.


----------



## Strych9

Pittard said:


> Fine looking dog and a great name if I do say so myself...
> 
> This is my Belle "Matties Southern Belle"  (My daughter's name is Mattie)
> 
> 14 week old GSP.  Brought her home Monday Night.



Good lookin pup Pittard!  Are you a horticulture nerd too?  I've got a lot of the same books that are in your pic!


----------



## Canebrake

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I sure hope so.  Right now when he runs through the yard his ears flap so big he looks like a goose trying to take flight.



ha...those ears are awesome!  Reminds me of a gal I used to date!


----------



## Pittard

Strych9 said:


> Good lookin pup Pittard!  Are you a horticulture nerd too?  I've got a lot of the same books that are in your pic!



Thaks.  Maybe one day she will be able hold a point like Remi.  I love the pic of him head on.

I'm just a nerdy engineer.


----------



## maker4life




----------



## maker4life

Lilly





Nash


----------



## Lane Morrell

These pictures are of my German Shorthair Gabby, and my English Pointer Jack.


----------



## Nitram4891

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> This is my brittany Doc.  He was 10 weeks old yesterday.



How did you get him to stop for the picture?  Is he whoa broke already 

Or is there a quail wing were not seeing


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Nitram4891 said:


> How did you get him to stop for the picture?  Is he whoa broke already
> 
> Or is there a quail wing were not seeing



My Brittany was born whoa broke, steady to wing and shot, AND he retrieves to hand.   I knew he was the one when I was at the breeder's to pick him out and he was pointing the quail on my license plate on my truck.

There is a floating quail wing you don't see.  He'll only hold still for it if it's up in the air.  If it's on the ground he's pouncing, which is just fine with me.


----------



## GTM142

Beau and Lilly going for it..


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

great shot GTM.


----------



## Richie27

right now I'm doing all the retrieving but pretty soon "Banks" will be taking on that role


----------



## Nitram4891

GTM142 said:


> Beau and Lilly going for it..



"It" must have been good!


----------



## Jim P

Great thread you started here, these pictures are great, and all the dogs are fine looking.


----------



## rapid fire

Nitram4891 said:


> "It" must have been good!



Actually, Beau just thought Lilly was in heat.  I love the intensity in his eyes on that shot.


----------



## george hancox

great looking dogs everyone.Jim did you get to go to tenn.for a pup.George


----------



## dfhooked

Here's a few of my yellow dog, Mason.


----------



## GSP man

*Picture of Maggie*

This is Maggie my Shorthair


----------



## GTM142

Mark(Rapidfires) dog. Lilly...


----------



## Jim P

bfore welcome aboard, good looking britt.


----------



## crbrumbelow

First pic is my new female, Sassy.  Second is Penny on the bird with Righty backing.  Third is Righty pointing a woodcock with Penny backing.


----------



## Jim P

George, we are leaving in the morning, we pick her up on the 1st. I can't wait.


----------



## george hancox

that is great jim I hope I can get down to she the pup after I get this retirement thing done.George


----------



## Augustabowhunter

My GSP (Shorty) and English pointer(Copper). Both dogs are only 16 months old. These are my first bird dogs and i am loving every second of them. The english pointer was an abused dog I was given. When i got him back in august you could put your hands on him. He is a new dog now.


----------



## coveyrise90

Augustabowhunter said:


> My GSP amd English pointer. Both dogs are only 16 months old.



A quail with a bow. Now that is impressive!


Good looking dogs everyone!


Adam


----------



## Augustabowhunter

I posted a thead about it a little bit ok. I shoot my recuve about 100 times a day. It took my over 200 shots to hit one. I seem to only miss by inches everytime. I love it and you only have to buy 5 or so quail bc you can chase the same birds all day and it gives the dog lots of points. haha  I dont care to kill a bag of birds. I just enjoy watching and spend time with the dogs.


----------



## MJ'S Daddy

This is my little buddy Jack.  He is only 9 mos in this photo.


----------



## fireman341

My setter Duke  and my pointer little jo and last my bearded man Scrappy


----------



## cabinetjedi

Here are some of Maudie and Ring.


----------



## Coach K

*"T" & Duke @ 14 wks*

Two pups that I ended up keeping out of my Llewellin litter July 29th 2009.  First is "T", Second is "Duke".
Pups pointing @ 14 weeks.
Next Litter Jan 2010......   Whelped today Jan 5th 2010!!


----------



## Fuller

Man, there are some beauties posted so far. Anybody hunting with Vizslas. My old boy, Jack, passed away last October and these pics bring back some good memories. We flushed a covey once and I busted a bird. He retrieved it and disappeared. I stood there for a minute and he returned with another bird that had been downrange of the first one that I had no idea I had even hit. We all say it, but he was one of a kind.


----------



## dale

*Here is mine*

Here is my setter Clyde.


----------



## Nimrod71

These are some great dogs and great pictures.  Men this is what it is all about.  Long live the dogs and the men that love them.  Happy New Year to all the Dogmen.


----------



## KettleOne

*My Boy Dog*

This is my GSP boy dog Maker's Mark.  He's a champ.


----------



## outback47

*My Team*

I have a 5 year old irish/english setter mix that came off a quail plantation I worked on. He points and retrieves quail, and retrieves dove. He's also worked pheseant.

The puppy is a "springador" that a buddy had on accident. He was retrieving at 9 weeks so I figured why not give him a shot. He has been on 5 hunts to date and is retrieving anything that I tell him too. Already is working blind retrieves, and has one multiple to date.

Anyone else with cross breeds please post. I've enjoyed mine!


----------



## outback47

*One more pic.*

My setter's name is Hogan after the late golfer. The springador was named "Gus" by his mother. This is a picture of him at around 11 weeks retrieving a quail that I had shot.


----------



## BirdNut

Outback-pretty dogs


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

man, that setter mix is gorgeous


----------



## Tailfeathers

Nice setter! Just goes to show good bird dogs sometimes come from unexpected sources. Back in the late 80's and thru the 90's I had a Irish Setter of questionable linage (he had a lot of black mixed with his red coat). He was a freebie my wife brought home. I was new to this area and had joined a hunting club. I was  newly wed and didn't have the heart to tell my wife he probably would not make a bird dog. But I hunted him and did make a dog. He didn't have that classic point but I think he had the best nose of all the dogs I have had. Good luck with your dogs!


----------



## Theduckhunter13

My beautiful Britt puppy named Bit! First pic she is 6 weeks old about as dead asleep as you can get! Second pic is her a few days ago!


----------



## Canebrake

*training pics*

1) Mia - a friend's setter I've been working with

2) J.J. - my 9 month old pointer

3) Eddie(avatar)  -  my 2 yr. old pointer and half brother to J.J.


----------



## Canebrake

Theduckhunter13 said:


> My beautiful Britt puppy named Bit! First pic she is 6 weeks old about as dead asleep as you can get! Second pic is her a few days ago!



beautifully marked head on that little Brit!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Theduckhunter13 said:


> My beautiful Britt puppy named Bit! First pic she is 6 weeks old about as dead asleep as you can get! Second pic is her a few days ago!



man... she looks like she could be Doc's twin.  Doc is L/W but he has that solid head like yours.  About the same age as well... Doc was 11 wks old yesterday.  He even loves sleeping on his back like that.


----------



## Theduckhunter13

Canebrake said:


> beautifully marked head on that little Brit!





Doc_Holliday23 said:


> man... she looks like she could be Doc's twin.  Doc is L/W but he has that solid head like yours.  About the same age as well... Doc was 11 wks old yesterday.  He even loves sleeping on his back like that.



Thank yall!! Yea she is very pretty and absolutely packed with energy! I swear she could go for days!


----------



## Dixiegrouse

Here are my two ryman setter Dixie & Dot 8months and 
11/2 after a morning huntin the north woods last fall.
Dixie


----------



## Jim P

Dixie, good looking dogs and it looks like you had a heck of a hunt.


----------



## Dixiegrouse

Jim
That was the best day i have had up north my cousin and i added 5 more that afternoon and then it snowed and the hunting went
down hill from there.
Dixie


----------



## Boondocks1

*Bird dog pictures*

Here is couple pictures of my dogs..The setter is Maggie and the pointers are Candi and Spot


----------



## skcannon86

Hey skcannon86 in #12. That sure looks like our best buddy BooneBoone in that picture.  He's the best stinky burddog we ever seen!! Hello from Bud n Ginger!


----------



## Tailfeathers

DIXIEGROUSE-Nice looking dogs and grouse. I've hunted the N.E. mountains od Ga. a couple of times with limited success (2 grouse). Does your side od N. Ga. have a huntable population od grouse?


----------



## SSG

Here is a couple of pics of my Ryman Setter.


----------



## Dixiegrouse

Good looking setter SSG and love the head on you dog .(Beautiful)
Dixie


----------



## Canebrake

Nice looking setters...are the Rymans similar to Lewellins???


----------



## Dixiegrouse

The Lews i have hunted with had more firey hunt than the Rymans
the 2 i have know are more methodical in there search and slower
but still have good hunt in them and are very birdy.The tail on point
mostly staight to 11 oclock . The Lews i have hunted with were
from 10 to 12 they are both great hunting dogs just differnt ways
of there hunting styles.


----------



## Canebrake

Dixiegrouse said:


> The Lews i have hunted with had more firey hunt than the Rymans
> the 2 i have know are more methodical in there search and slower
> but still have good hunt in them and are very birdy.The tail on point
> mostly staight to 11 oclock . The Lews i have hunted with were
> from 10 to 12 they are both great hunting dogs just differnt ways
> of there hunting styles.




so in your experience are the Rymans are a little better engineered for grouse due to their hunting style?


----------



## Dixiegrouse

Yes/No
I don't have enough experience to say but have really enjoyed
my rymans and you really never hear of a ryman type setter winning any coverdog trials these dogs can cover some ground
and handle grouse. I think it really depends on the person behind the dog and what he/she is looking for.Rymans can get it done
but will probably not find the birds first but are very easy to handle
and are great companions in and off the field.The way i hunt grouse
they are "engineered" just right.
Dixie


----------



## SSG

Dixie, Thanks, I like the way his head looks also. Both his parents had similar looking heads.Your girls look good too. What is the weight of your females ? My male weighed over 80lbs last time I took him to the vet. I also have two male setters from Grouse Ridge lines. They weigh about 45 lbs each.They are much faster dogs, and probably find more birds, but there is just something gentlemanly about hunting behind a Ryman.


----------



## Dixiegrouse

My girls are 45 50 lbs the young pup Dixie blue ticked will
probably reach 55lbs when grown and is all winder and
hard to tell when birdy and points her birds farther than
the older dog.Dot the orange ticked is mostly ground scent
and has more hunt than the pup so far and quarters really
well if i could get a combination of the 2 i would really
have something to set them grouse if i could find some
to hunt that is.
Dixie


----------



## GTM142

Two Litter mates meet for the first time.  Beau and Roxy


----------



## MJ'S Daddy

Those are some pretty Britts GTM


----------



## 28gage

*The Girls*

Ace on covey w/ Dixie backing






Belle backing Dixie's covy





Ace's covy at lease 1/11/10


----------



## Littlebrowndog

*Little brown dog.*

Patiently waiting. And, learning to whoa or "mark", as it is. She has always been very steady on a marked retrieve, and understands "mark" very well, so that's the command. Next step...steady to wing. Should be a chore.


----------



## Dirt-Broke

Our Tuff dog on a big covey of birds, and the next one is of our pick out of the litter from him this past year. Maggie was 11 weeks old at the time of the pitcure working a wing.


----------



## Littlebrowndog

Good looking dogs you've got DB. Pup looks like she'll make a good un.


----------



## UGA hunter

Littlebrowndog said:


> Patiently waiting. And, learning to whoa or "mark", as it is. She has always been very steady on a marked retrieve, and understands "mark" very well, so that's the command. Next step...steady to wing. Should be a chore.



So are you training her to point? Now that is COOL!!! 

Everyone's dogs are looking great! I'm loving this thread!


----------



## TaxPhd

You don't see a lot of Gordon Setters out there.  Especially field bred Gordons from Champion lines.

This is my Gordon, Max.







Hunting Gambel's quail in AZ.  The lava rock is so bad, dog boots are a must.






Here are a couple of Pointers we have worked with.

Sue






And Marker.


----------



## Littlebrowndog

UGA hunter said:


> So are you training her to point? Now that is COOL!!!
> 
> Everyone's dogs are looking great! I'm loving this thread!



 She's always locked up on birds. I ran her in BSS national upland trials as a 1 year old, and at 2 last January. The first year was rough, but we had fun. Last year, she found all of her birds, flushed them, and retrieved. Not to hand, but in Novice class, she wasn't required to. We didn't even get a completion. I was kinda ticked off, then I discovered (I'm a novice too) that flushing judges will except a slight hesitation, but weren't to keen to her holding. I didn't want to break her from pointing and holding, so we gave up on trialing.
 This year, we've started working on holding better. She started returning birds to hand during dove season. She's figured that game out pretty good too. Now, about that "steady to wing".....I suppose I'll need to put a check cord on her. I think she'll figure it out pretty quick though.


----------



## UGA hunter

Man that is awesome. I didn't know that a Boykin would point.


----------



## LOACH-BlueDog

*7 months old*

this is my 7 month old setter 'Wendy'...i worked with her on a wing for a month or so and then this was the very first time she had even seen a live bird...


----------



## kirkg

My Sam...







Michigan Grouse this year


----------



## Dixiegrouse

I really enjoy looking at all the great birdog pictures keep them
coming.


----------



## grouperdawg

*Hunter Dog*

Just turned 1 yo...


----------



## goose buster

All great looking dogs.


----------



## Canebrake

that is a FINE lookin' brid dog kirk...one of the nicest looking GSPs I've ever seen!


----------



## rapid fire

Canebrake said:


> that is a FINE lookin' brid dog kirk...one of the nicest looking GSPs I've ever seen!




Yes he is.  He has a beautiful coat.


----------



## Jim P

Has any one noticed the picture of Doc and Doc, they are starting to look alike.


----------



## wisturkeyhunter

3yr. old french britt and the new drahthaar pup hangin out on the couch. 




French britt with a 2 man limit of Wisconsin roosters.


----------



## wisturkeyhunter

Another this one is his and my first grouse of fall 09. He pointed a group of 4 or 5 and when they flew up all at once I only was able to knock down one.


----------



## BirdNut

*Maddie, Jake and Belle, plus Molly*

My pups


----------



## Canebrake

whiskey...how you liking your Drathaar so far?  Where did he come from?


----------



## Jim P

28gage, with all that open space what do you do just open the door and let the dogs go?


----------



## wisturkeyhunter

Canebrake said:


> whiskey...how you liking your Drathaar so far?  Where did he come from?


So far so good but he's only 14 or so weeks old so of course he hasn't hunted or been exposed to birds. Seems to pick up on stuff fast, was house broke within a couple days, and already knows come, sit, and kinda understands whoa.


----------



## wisturkeyhunter

Forget to mention he came from v.d Ritterburg in MN.


----------



## Jetjockey

My pup "Georgia".  She was supposed to be my dog, but somehow my wife has claimed her as "her" dog.  Now I don't have a dog.  Looks like Im gonna have to use that as an excuse to get a dog for myself..   Think my wife will buy it????  Me neither!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

love all of that ticking Jetjockey.


----------



## coveyrise90

Me too. Beautiful britt!

Adam


----------



## Jetjockey

Thanks guys.  The roan comes from the sire.  The dame has very little.  There were 7 pups in the litter, all the females had roan, but none of the males did.   We are really lucky to have the pup we have.  The breeders are doing a rebreeding as soon as the dame goes in to season.  Should be a great litter with several field trail dogs in the mix.


----------



## SSG

A few pics of my setters from this morning.


----------



## killNgrill

Millie... my German Shorthair


----------



## Jim P

SSG nice place to hunt, the way it looks the birds must be wild.


----------



## SSG

Jim P , negative, its Buckeye Plantation over in Jersey Ga.
   If you get a chance, you should give it a try.
 He has quail, chucker and pheasants.


----------



## BirdNut

Found some more early pics (2000-2001).  I lost a set of pics I would give my left arm to get back, but here are a few more:


----------



## BirdNut

Well-I say I lost them and I just found them on a CD...this one is of Maddie pointing a single way back when...

And another of Belle...


----------



## Superposed

*Couple of mine*

Here are a few pictures of some of my setters. The one in the first picture and in the one with my son getting ready to shoot a quail is Freckles.  The little tri color female is one of my field trial dogs.  My 14 year old son just finished her Junior Hunter title too.  The orange and white male is a derby aged grouse trial dog who just won a pretty nice derby trial in Michigan. The last picture is of my 11 year old tri-color Bubba.  I am going to be breeding my little tri-color female this spring (one in my avatar), nothing cuter than setter pups.  I am thinking about placing Freckles in a new home, as she isn't getting the field time she deserves.  Too much work and field trialing is too much fun.


----------



## Jim P

Them are some good looking setters, and with style.


----------



## Superposed

*Thanks*

I appreciate the kind words.  I consider myself awfully lucky to have them.  Nothing makes a bad day better like getting out and running a bird dog.


----------



## 91xjgawes

kirkg said:


> My Sam...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan Grouse this year



one of the best looking GSP's i have EVER seen!


----------



## UGA hunter

91xjgawes said:


> one of the best looking GSP's i have EVER seen!



I agree 100%!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdgator

That is a handsome GSP.


----------



## southGAlefty

These are some of the most recent pictures I have of my GSP Deuce..


----------



## southGAlefty

And again...


----------



## coveyrise90

Jim P said:


> Them are some good looking setters, and with style.



I 2nd that! VERY nice!


----------



## coveyrise90

southGAlefty said:


> And again...



Beautiful! I love solid (or mostly solid) GSPs.

Adam


----------



## UGA hunter

AWESOME boy southGAlefty!!! Glad you were able to get him back!


----------



## NwRedFisher

Here is Jake, my english pointer, and my wiem. Fisher.


----------



## southGAlefty

UGA hunter said:


> AWESOME boy southGAlefty!!! Glad you were able to get him back!



Thanks man and thank you too Coveyrise. Deuce is pretty much healed up, he's been on a glucosamine/chondroitin sulfate supplement for the last month to treat his broken tailbone and he's pretty much healed up, no limping for the most part. Got a few pen birds I'm gonna run him on this weekend, cross your fingers for me, this will be his first time out.


----------



## maker4life

Deuce is looking good JJ !


----------



## maker4life

One of my girl . I love looking at all these pics !








And my boy nash .


----------



## UGA hunter

maker, any pics of the pup you kept?


----------



## maker4life

I've got some but I have some kind of virus on the computer that won't let me load pics from my camera . I've been running dadgum scans for two weeks .


----------



## GSP man

My new dog, Sis, she is half sister to Maggie in my avatar.


----------



## UGA hunter

GSP man said:


> My new dog, Sis, she is half sister to Maggie in my avatar.



That's a good looking girl!!!


----------



## maker4life

GSP man said:


> My new dog, Sis, she is half sister to Maggie in my avatar.



Nice !


----------



## lawdawg915

*Gsp*

Cowboy and Chip


----------



## ROAM

this is my 2 yr 4 mo old Brit.  'La Cazadora Lizzie' and yes, she is spoiled rotten


----------



## Jim P

Roan, pretty britt, she can't be spoiled, I have never seen a spoiled Britt right Adam. lol  Lawdog, good looking pointers, they look like they mean business.  Bird Nut, first picture shows some pretty little girls, the picture of the Britt is real nice, I just got one that looks just like her from Tnn.


----------



## Canebrake

fine looking dogs Lawdog!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

man there's a lot of GSP's here...


----------



## ROAM

there sure are Doc_Holliday23, such pretty dogs....makes me want to get one in the future!


----------



## Canebrake

hows that little liver pup coming along Doc...any updated pics?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Canebrake said:


> hows that little liver pup coming along Doc...any updated pics?



Do I have any pictures?  Silly question...  He's growin' like a weed.  Weighed in at the vet at just over 10 lbs last Saturday.  He's doing much better in his kennel now.  I don't have to get up in the middle of the night and take him out anymore.  

He's very athletic and strong.  I really have to hustle to keep up with him if he's full out.  Loves bath time with my wife (not so much with me) and loves to end the day cuddled up on my chest.  Can't wait to get him around some birds probably in about another month.  He'll be 15 weeks old Monday.


----------



## Nitram4891

It's funny when they are 4 times that size and still think they can lay down in your arms.  Sooner then later he is going to start chasing everything that moves and start noticing birds.  I also liked when mine got over the "i gota put everything in my mouth at least once" phase.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Our biggest problem right now is biting our hands.  Need to get him around some other puppies so he can learn he's not supposed to bite.


----------



## Nitram4891

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Our biggest problem right now is biting our hands.  Need to get him around some other puppies so he can learn he's not supposed to bite.



Yeah, those teeth hurt.  I tried No with mine, I tried giving her a toy, I tried holding her mouth shut, I tried pushing down on the back of her tongue... and it never stopped.  She is about to be 1 and if she wants to play she will go after your hands however she would much rather have a toy now where as before she would drop the toy and keep going after your hands.


----------



## Jim P

Doc he's nothing but a baby teething, he is a good looking little guy, every dog on the site are good looking, and I thought I had the only good looking dog.


----------



## kirkg

*Sam*



91xjgawes said:


> one of the best looking GSP's i have EVER seen!



Thanks for the great compliment!!  Now, if I could only get him on some more wild birds this year!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Nitram4891 said:


> Yeah, those teeth hurt.  I tried No with mine, I tried giving her a toy, I tried holding her mouth shut, I tried pushing down on the back of her tongue... and it never stopped.  She is about to be 1 and if she wants to play she will go after your hands however she would much rather have a toy now where as before she would drop the toy and keep going after your hands.



yeah that's how Doc is.  I have tried everything.  The pushing down his tongue does nothing but egg him on.  When he gets too wound up we just leave the room for a few minutes.  He has already broken both of his top I-teeth chewing on Lord-knows-what.


----------



## Jetjockey

Love it Doc.....   Im jealous.   Trust me, they grow up fast.  In no time you will be wishing he was tiny again and trying to bite you like he did when he was a pup.   He is a great looking Brit.   Makes me want another puppy even though my pup is only 1 1/2...  The great thing about Brits is they fit in the sink!!!!  Even when they are grown!!  The crazy thing is my pup doesn't like being bathed by me either...   She only wants her mom to bath her!!!   But she hunts for me.


----------



## Jim P

Jetjockey, I think your little lady is thinking she could get wet all by herself down at the creek.


----------



## Jetjockey

Heck....  She gets wet in my backyard by herself with all this rain...  Thats why she gets a bath in the sink!!!


----------



## george hancox

Jetjockey said:


> Heck....  She gets wet in my backyard by herself with all this rain...  Thats why she gets a bath in the sink!!!



ya my llewelin setter looks like an Irish setter,I can't get all the red clay out of her coat.lol


----------



## ROAM

I love having an inside dog....however after all of this recent rain (and puddles in the yard) I sure hate giving baths so often.  at least when the summer rolls around we can rinse off in the yard.....


----------



## Theduckhunter13

My Britt puppy! There's already pics of her on this thread but she just got on quail for the first time earlier this week and this was about 5 min ago. She is doing great! Hope you enjoy the pics....


----------



## cetaws6

Winchester AKA Chessie, our 11wk old GSP.


----------



## Pittard

cetaws6 said:


> Winchester AKA Chessie, our 11wk old GSP.



That puppy looks familiar.  Is that a "Ruff On" dog?

I think I looked at him when I got Belle.

Good looking GSP.  I have taken a liking to the solid ones.  Belle is solid Liver.  Everybody thinks she's a choc. lab


----------



## cetaws6

yeah she is from "ruff on birds" i was looking for a solid liver but found her, same here everyone thinks she is a black lab.


----------



## maker4life

Cell phone pics of my pup I kept out of my litter pointing a wing .


----------



## KULL NUTHIN'

beautiful dog looks like you kept the right one


----------



## UGA hunter

maker4life said:


> Cell phone pics of my pup I kept out of my litter pointing a wing .



Man that's a good looking pup maker!


----------



## bluemarlin

His name is Manuel Noriega. Some call him Manny.... That's not snow he's standing on. lol


----------



## Richie27

Banks retrieving his first bird.


----------



## Derek Edge

I guess I can now add my Copper to the list of pics, 6 month old GSP on his first hunt...


----------



## wilber85

Here is a few of Tater, my 4 month old GSP from maker4lifes litter.  Great dog!  We took him down to the water last week and let my pit bull show him how to retrieve.


----------



## Murphy

My Vizsla Fred


----------



## Jim P

Murph--I don't see many Vizsla's, you guy's must keep them away hidden. fred is a good looking guy.


----------



## Coach K

Keep the pictures coming folks.  So many good looking dogs.  & There are a lot of good photographers out there.


----------



## Richie27




----------



## Jim P

Tater is a pretty little guy


----------



## UGA hunter

wilber85 said:


> Here is a few of Tater, my 4 month old GSP from maker4lifes litter.  Great dog!  We took him down to the water last week and let my pit bull show him how to retrieve.



That's another good looking pup from maker's litter! Dang he's nice!


----------



## T Tolbert

Here is Chappy my 6 month old Springer.


----------



## Bio-Tech

*Hunter in Gay Georgia*

Another great day in the field!!!


----------



## bluemarlin

29 month old AKC registered GSP available for stud. Purchased from a fellow GON member as a puppy. This dog is the best temperament dog I've ever had. So much emotion in his face and ears... He always wants to hunt. Very strong hunting lines. 
Match my dog with another strong hunting line and you will have a winner.
I'm just looking to keep a little bit of this guy alive for ever.
Shoot me a PM.
Let the hijack whipping begin...lol


----------



## JuliaH

Rose, my first and best ever   and Foxy (blue collar), owned by a good friend and trainer. Both girls practicing with a Brittany colored pointing dummy...  

Rose has the first leg of her Senior Hunter under her belt, and Foxy will have soon!! Both are beautiful ladies, and I think they had a great day in the snow!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

even fake brittanies look good on point... 

Rose is beautiful.  I love girl dogs on point... just so classy.


----------



## Lane Morrell

Beautiful dogs Ms. Julia.


----------



## Coach K

*Mother's day out*

This was a recent excursion for quail that ended in a woodcock pointing bonanza. We must have hit a flight heading back north as my 3 Llewellins had about 20 points (all wc's) in just over 3 hours. I had only found a couple wc's in that spot previously (throughout the season)

First picture is momma (Moll' just 6 & 1/2 weeks after whelping her 2nd litter. You can tell her teats are still hangin' low) She's pointing with son ("T" 6 & 1/2 mths old) honoring her point. OOOOh boy did she enjoy her time away from the pups!

Second picture is 6 & 1/2 mth old "T" holding point "solo" on another woodcock. 

The sad thing was my lead dog was on fire for the first 2 hours when I had my shotgun, which was of no use since wc's have been out since ??? After the 3rd time when I had all 3 dogs stacked up on point (Bull on point w/ the rest of the family backing), I finally said I got to go back to the car & get the camera. With camera in hand, though, all I could manage was the two dogs on point from then on.


----------



## coveyrise

Nice looking Llews. What is the breeding on them?


----------



## Coach K

*Awbonnie's Bull & Highland Bandit Bondhu Blood*

They are heavy with Awbonnie's Bull blood.  My friend, Eric Jacobs, from the hollows (hollers) of Eastern Ky had that line that were the best grouse dogs I had seen. The other mix in the blood is Highland Bandit Bondhu (the blood that I had mixed with Eric's to get my avatar dog, Hook).  Highland Bandit Bondhu was an exceptional dog from Indiana.  This line has been turning out exceptional, natural retrieving,  backing & pointing dogs that you really just have to teach them the "HERE" command & put them in wild birds.  I have 4 pups left (gundogbreeders.com - Xerxes Llewellins) & have 3 different people that have not committed their reservations on the last ones, so they are leaving the door open to have a pup stolen out from under them.  email me xerxesllewellins@gmail.com if interested.  

I'll have the dogs pictured + my lead dog at S.L. this weekend.  Too bad you're not going to be there (sorry, David, I got you mixed up with coveyrise90).  Anyway, pictured is my lead dog Bull when he was two yrs old '09 (I had the check chord on him breaking him to the invisible fence & he came across one of the johnny house quail.  I left him standing there & ran in the house to get the camera for this impromptu photo) - Bull is the Sire to the pup, "T" (in the previous pictures) The sire really leaves his mark on 'em as you can tell from the pic with the dam.  Every one of two litters has been tri-color.


----------



## huntchesies

All these pictures and all this talking sure does make me miss my dogs.  It's amazing what a woman can take from you in your life.  I look forward to one day having several bird dogs.  Guys ya'll have some fine dogs so be proud of them.


----------



## Coach K

If my gal would not let me keep any dogs, I think I would throw that one back & fish for another, eh (lol)


----------



## Wood Smoke

*My English Setter*

Here's a fine pose of my girl "Grits" ...... but she's also a wonderful house dog, companion, ...... and couch potatoe...... which I think _she prefers! _


----------



## Jim P

My lord bird dog's are beautiful, no matter what breed.


----------



## Dixiegrouse

Great Looking Setters Coah
Dixie


----------



## Coach K

Dix,

Thank you & I want to see some more pics of your dogs, too.  I go by Coah, as well.

CK


----------



## pine nut

"My Lord bird dog's are beautiful, no matter what breed." 
Well said Sir!  I share your sentiments.


----------



## Dixiegrouse

Sorry Coach K at my spelling(Kind of like a dog out running his nose) .I saw a lot of them Kentucky boys with 
dogs that looked close to your dogs breeding in Wi this year.I will
try to get some of my Rymans setters pictures up .I would love to see your dogs doing there thing one day.
Dixie


----------



## andrew_dial

my 2.5 year old britt doin a little work at walton co dove field


----------



## andrew_dial

back in the day when my shorthair was a little thing.  now hes 11 months old and 70lbs


----------



## Jim P

Andrew, good looking brace of dog's. Looks like the little one chewing on the empty box, was trying tp tell you if you can't hit any thing I'll just play.lol


----------



## andrew_dial

haha yeah jim that was when he was about 8 weeks. i had him out shooting skeet and he was so bored he decided to reek havoc on the empty shell boxes! mean while the brittany was retrieving the unbusted clays my ex girl didnt hit!!!


----------



## andrew_dial

heres one of my black lab...hes not much on retrieving but hes a heck of a mechanic


----------



## brookzee

dixie





scoots




chops




another of scoots


----------



## Jim P

Andrew, what would we do without the help from our buddies? Brookzee, you have some good looking GSP's


----------



## ABAChunter

My 3 year old brittany named Wrigley


----------



## UGA hunter

Brookzee, those are some AWESOME shorthairs!!!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

a few recent ones of my little Doc...


----------



## coveyrise90

Beautiful britt! Just beautiful!

Adam


----------



## Sam H

Dang Doc...Your making me jealous..he's got some legs now to go with those ears
BTW..Whittington's Molly is due again April 12..I'm getting the first orange/white female from the litter


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Thanks guys.  We had to track him down this morning... I was in the shower when my wife came in and said "the gate is wide open and Doc is gone."

He must have opened the gate with his nose because when I first let him out I checked to make sure it was closed.  He finally answered my call from the backyard of a neighbor, about 10 houses down.  He knew he was in trouble because he ran straight past me to the house.


----------



## Jim P

Doc, I had to chuckle on that one, they are just like kids they know when there in trouble, they run straight to mama. haha


----------



## PJPOINTER

My young dog hope. Pretty on point but not much sense


----------



## Coach K

*Spring Motivation*

I wanted to post these pictures so people would still be motivated to run their dogs in the off season, not just keep them kenneled up.  Every time we go (& we've been lucky w/ cool mornings) I take the camera.  We try not to go into areas where there would be quail (possibly nesting or brooding) so we have a nice 2 mile run that follows power lines.  It has a lot of water, in case it's warm.  It's fun to try & get good action pictures.  The first is my daughter's "Bull" (The sire of our two litters posted on the for sale section)  The other is the 8 mth old pup from litter 1 "T". et. al. pics.


Best regards to all,

CK


----------



## MJ'S Daddy

These are my Partners Jack on the right at 13mos. old, and my 4 year old lab M.J.  They both LOVE to hunt.  The second is a photo of Jack on Point later on in the year.  He did pretty good for his first year.


----------



## Coach K

*Puppy Pics*

I mentioned pups & here they are!  Pup B "Bee" is 1st, Pup C "Tres" is 2nd & Pup D "Emm" is 3rd.


----------



## maker4life

Coach I wish I was in the market for a setter !!!!!! Fine pups !!


----------



## Coach K

Thxs M4L,

They're doing good.  I am going to be really excited when those tails get up & straighten out.  Have been blessed with these two litters of very natural pups.  It's been a good line for the group of us that hunt these dogs.  So far they have been placed as far as Arizona.  So, the word is getting out.  Thank goodness for the internet!
 Take care & thxs again, 
CK


----------



## PJPOINTER

Are you allowed to run dogs on Rum Creek when season is out?
pjpointer


----------



## Coach K

Just Exercising my dogs, wma permit, not putting birds out - no gun.  Just taking in the outdoors, my dogs, & the only shooting is with the Kodak.  There is no bird dog training area there, but would love it if there was one.  Beaverdam is the closest to me & it is a gnat & ant infested blankety blankety blank.  I go there often!  (I'm a glutton for punishment) (LOL)  wear bug dope, though!
DK


----------



## Pittard

This is Belle at 6 months old on her first live quail.  She did great.  I planted a few for her before the hunt.

This trip was taken right before she had her FHO procedure done.  She's doing awesome now.  Can't really tell the leg was hurt by watching her.  She's slowly building up the muscle that was lost after her first surgery.


----------



## KULL NUTHIN'

Glad to hear shes doin good, beautiful dog


----------



## pine nut

I was thinking about Belle just a day or so ago!  Glad to see this, and she is looking great!  Amazing and I hope she continues to do well.


----------



## Pittard

Thanks guys.  She gets better everyday.


----------



## Coach K

*A cool morning run 4/25*

Another cool morning run.  Just for exercise.  
Pic #1 - Dogs have water over every hill to cool off.
Pic #2 - One of the water spots.  You gotta love when
              a pointing dog takes to water like this.   This is
              the 8mth old pup "T".  I hope I have my camera
              when he makes his 1st water retrieve.
Pic #3   Fun times for the dogs.  They're OFF!!!


----------



## Dixiegrouse

All looking good Coach.
Dixie


----------



## Coach K

Thxs Dix'.  Remember, you said you were going to post some pics of your dogs, too.  I also have been trying to get a lot of pics on my facebook page.

Hey, you want to run dogs one weekend?  I am going to be breaking in a new Garmin here. (7-9 business days).  It would be fun to let the dogs run the hills & test that thing out.  The grouse are not nesting, yet are they?, not to say we would run into any, anyway.  If we did hit one nest it might mean the extinction of ruffed grouse in North GA (???)   Maybe, that friend of yours would like to check out the dogs.  Did he end up getting a Ryman, yet?  I am going to put her latest picture on here, now.  All these pups are pointing great.  I am just trying to develop a nice tail now.  & man do they have a lot of retrieving instinct!!


----------



## CPage

This is Levi, my 8 month old GSP.  Sorry the pics are a little blurry they were taken with my cell phone.


----------



## Dixiegrouse

Coach
Anytime you want to give the dogs a run give me a call.My friend it
seems has his heart set on a Ryman and pups should be on the ground in May.That pup you got looks really good.I believe grouse 
should be peak nesting  some time in May
Dixie


----------



## Dixiegrouse

Here is Dixie late this winter she is 1 yr old in this photo.I was walking here back from a
fun trial down the rd to kennel her up and she whent on point on a single.She usually has a higher tail than this but its really the only picture i have of her on point so far .I need to carry the camera more


----------



## Coach K

Nice looking Belton.  Does she look the same on the other side?  (Same ticking, no large spots)  I know what you mean about the camera.  My first priority is dinner.   Hope your friend gets a good pup.  Sounds like he knows what he's lookin' for.  Take care.


----------



## Dixiegrouse

Yes ,all ticks


----------



## JuliaH

*Sam and Annie at work today... doing what they love best!*

Sam is just a year old. Annie is going to be 2 in late August I think... they have the same daddy and different mothers but both have wonderful noses and plenty birdiness!  The top pictures are Annie. Both, by the way, have been doing great in Puppy Field Trials and both already have their Derby wins!


----------



## Nitram4891

MJ'S Daddy said:


> These are my Partners Jack on the right at 13mos. old, and my 4 year old lab M.J.  They both LOVE to hunt.  The second is a photo of Jack on Point later on in the year.  He did pretty good for his first year.



He looks a lot like my britt.  Did you get him out of McCrae GA?  Mine is the same age.


----------



## chris mcdaniel

*McDaniel's Birdhuntin  Buddy*

 Freida Von Heidbrink AKA Sadie now in Watkinsville Thanks JuliaH contact me forany breeding info on buddy  or future pups from sadie and buddy  Chris Mcdaniel @ Oconee Huntin' GSP Kennels


----------



## TheOriginal_DMW

Here is My/Sons.. Brittany at 11 weeks old.
Last week my son was walking her around the lake and she went into point on a Wood Cock hiding in the Grass,
We have High hopes in the coming years, Especially since I we moved to Colorado, Her Name is Rose also.. 
Yes she is a Tri Color. Out of Shambos Dark Shadow line..

Heres a Pic of the ride up to CO from GA we pick Rose up in Il on the way.. They look a little tired dont ya think?


----------



## JuliaH

She is pretty... Interesting color too 

And I love that GSP in the jacket!  Beautiful setting and attentive dog for sure 

Julia


----------



## goose buster

*Here are mine*

The first one is Chief my old shorthair.The second is Rambo 2yrs old and last is Hope my one yr old english setter.I hope she brings her tail up some more but she is a hunting fool.


----------



## Coach K

Man, I love that tail.  10 or 11 o'clock for me.  (at the highest)  & if she is just a year, she's definitely lookin' good. 
All your dogs look solid!!


----------



## MJ'S Daddy

Nitram4891 said:


> He looks a lot like my britt.  Did you get him out of McCrae GA?  Mine is the same age.


I got him out of Pell City Alabama.  He comes out of the Nolan's Line.


----------



## Coach K

Here's the old Bird dog pictures thread.  Can anyone add more to this, as well, to keep it on page 1?


----------



## SWAMP POODLE

My girl Indee @ 4 yrs


----------



## mlandrum

Springer Spaniel-----GATOR


----------



## swamppirate

Great pics all!! A relationship between a dog and hunter will never be understood by somebody that has not "been" there. Truly a treasured experience. Thanks for sharing those pics....


----------



## iPoint

Here are my two... I only have one of my newest guy as a pup.  He is close to a yr now.


----------



## Jim P

Looks like your girl is always keeping tract of things, she is realy stretched out on that water retreave.


----------



## iPoint

yeah she loves dock jumping... I had her jump in a little amateur fun jump deal and she jumped 12.5 ft... Not too bad but the big boys jump a very min of 20 ft


----------



## chris mcdaniel

good looking gsp's there ipoint


----------



## Coach K

iPoint said:


> Here are my two... I only have one of my newest guy as a pup.  He is close to a yr now.



Very cool pics, thxs for sharing.


----------



## Coach K

*Xerxes Llewellins*

Bee is 8mths (8/6) & she is getting prepped for this season.  

Pointing (yard work)in first picture.
Checking things out during an early morning run.
Working an edge - smart dog.


----------



## maker4life

Wish I had room coach . She looks like a fine one !


----------



## Coach K

*Xerxes Llewellins*

This is my other 8 mth old pup Tres -


----------



## clent586

Madisons Peach State Elias "Eli" (7 yr Brittany)




Clent's Pain in the Arse "Jeb" (7mos YLM)


----------



## Jetjockey

Just got this one last week from my trainer.  My pups at summer camp in S.Dakota for the next month.  Were pretty proud, and I can't wait to hunt over her this year.


----------



## wilber85

Introduced my GSP to birds this weekend.  He went  absolutely nuts, but we managed to get a few good points out of him.


----------



## maker4life

Frank he's looking mighty good  .


----------



## Maduro on Point




----------



## Maduro on Point

Maduro as well as his brother Fargo year and half Britt..... Real nice dog I actually bought here in GA. From Michigan originally

Fargo   ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maduro..


----------



## MarkandCommit

*My little lady*

Its been a lond road


----------



## asc

New here, good loking dogs all. This is my girl Lucy, she's two and a half.


----------



## rapid fire

Welcome and good looking pup.  Is that a rattle snake under her.  I don't know if I could run my pups in that sort of terrain.  Takes a tough dog.


----------



## Coach K

*ZZ Farms Action*

Probably one of the best points I've captured on camera of my stud dog in wild bird habitat.  Not doin' any killin' today, though, just shootin' the Kodak!

Moll' came into back.  She could have shown a little more class behind such a nice point.  

Last one is how excited they are to be huntin'.  Put 'em on the ground & they know what they're supposed to do!  

These were at Aline's place.  What a great place to work dogs.


----------



## Maduro on Point

Beautiful little pup MJ.. Have a couple of my own as well
Maduro & Fargo


----------



## irocz2u

bud  in  aveater  but  he  was stolen  just  3 weeks  ago  but getting anotherone


----------



## irocz2u

geouges  dogs  there


----------



## asc

rapid fire said:


> Welcome and good looking pup.  Is that a rattle snake under her.  I don't know if I could run my pups in that sort of terrain.  Takes a tough dog.


No snake. Sand hills in central Fl. alot of blackjack oaks and palmetto with a few pines. It's not to bad to run dogs but I usually wait for cool weather to slow down the snakes.


----------



## Coach K

*Sun Morning @ ZZ Farms 8/22*

This was my young stud dog Bull (out in front) on point out at Aline's (Lucky, I had my camera).  Moll' the dam to my pups came in for the back.  She usually shows a nice crackin' strait tail on point.  (Early season form - she's tellin' me.."quit spendin' so much time with those pups!", I bet)


----------



## Jim P

Coach, that is nice, I should have asked you if my pup could have run with your pup's when we was at Aline's


----------



## Coach K

Any new bird dog pics?


----------



## JuliaH

I have a couple... Sam and the prodigal son returned home... Rusty!


----------



## Coach K

Very nice!


----------



## coveyrise90

Here's a few more....


















My little sisters were bored....


----------



## Coach K

*Johnny House Quail*

Having strong flushing johnny house quail is definitely an asset.  This is a point on one of those quail & some hard hunting on some others by my 8 mth old pup "Tres".  She's one of the Llewellin pups from Jan 6th litter.  She is one hard chargin' pup.


----------



## rapid fire

Good action shot there.  I don't like that fence.  Seems that every bird knows the dogs can't cross it.  Did Aline plant the fields along that hillside this year?


----------



## Coach K

That pup had a great time, that's for sure.   She's definitely on the right track.

Re: planting: Not sure, where you're talking about but it's about as nice for working dogs as can be...grown up with all different kinds of weeds & grasses, with easy walking where some disc-ing for the dove shoots took place.  Cover is grown up enough that birds have good cover, but not too thick that they can't flush strong.  The one johnny house birds flew very good.  I was actually surprised.  The other johnny house birds escaped to soon, & the few in there have not gotten put out enough to get to be strong fliers, yet.

Going on Sun & may shoot a few since launcher is ready now.  Although just one launcher has a working remote.


----------



## Maduro on Point

Brittneys doing water work


----------



## iPoint

Nice dogs.  I got a new camera with a ridiculous lens.  Hope to get some really good pics this season.


----------



## Maduro on Point

iPoint, thanks I bought an CANNON EOS and it seems to help my picture taking abillity. Only thing I dont like is it is loud when taking shots and spooks deer...


----------



## BrokenPaddle

*Here's AXL*

Here's AXL.  He's about 1 year now.


----------



## Jim P

Nice looking young Lab, around 2 years old is when they learn how to read.lol


----------



## Coach K

good one Jim!


----------



## CGS

*Springer*

My Springer, Brodie


----------



## flybum84

*new addition*

still not happy about being lied to but it's not the dogs fault. Patches is the new addition to our little hunting party. she's the one on the left in the first picture with Jill on the right and by herself in the second. she's getting sit and come commands down and getting used to the check cord. hopefully soon we'll be able to get her out in the field and start some bird work.


----------



## Coach K

Seems like a bargain if you got a pedigree dog.  Looks like she is pretty fit & has a nice square muzzle & blocky head.


----------



## SSG

Here are some of Parker in the UP of Michigan


----------



## Dixiegrouse

Good looking photo there.How did parker do on the grouse.


----------



## flybum84

coach, I hope everything works out. her and Jill are getting along great and she seems to pick things up pretty quick.


----------



## flybum84

parker is a good looking setter ssg. looks and sounds like you guys had a good time.


----------



## SSG

Dixie, Parker did,nt do that great. He found alot of birds, but would get too close to them and bump them up. Then he would go on point where the bird flushed from. This was the first time he has been on wild birds.


----------



## Coach K

*A "Then & Now" Picture*

This is one of the pups from last July's litter.

1st picture is "T" (Xerxes Brenin Y Breoedd) pointing @ 14 wks, & 2nd picture is "T" pointing @  almost 16 mths.


----------



## JuliaH

Beautiful youngsters


----------



## Coach K

Thank you Julia.  You said youngsters, though.  Did you notice
that it is the same pup?.....Just 12 mths older.  A "Then &
Now".


----------



## JuliaH

LOL... yes, now that you mention it!!


----------



## Coach K

Very tough grouse to come by.  Very dry air, not much breeze & dogs having a very tough time holding such wary & skid-dish grouse in 60+ degree temps.  I'll post report/album later on Xerxes Llewellin facebook, as well as this forum.  The big grouse on the left was actually pinned by "T" on the edge of a tag alder swamp in a grass clearing on his 3rd full day on grouse.  "T" is the 16 mth old pup on his 1st trip to the LP.   The grouse is a beautiful specimen.

I was actually getting scared I was going to get skunked for the whole trip as for 2 days + 3 hours, the birds would not hold for a point at all & were flushing way out of range, not to mention the dogs adjusting/learning how to handle skid-dish grouse.  I passed up countless shots on bumped grouse the 1st 2 days, including a flush of about 8 grouse that "T" bumped just minutes after getting out of the car on the very 1st day.  The last two days, I made 2 crucial strategical changes - birds that flushed wild/bumped were hounded like escaped convicts & I removed the screw in choke from "The Little Brown Gun's" over barrel (1st shot).  That opened my pattern up significantly.

Dog pointing is "T" on his grouse w/ significant zoom in from camera.


----------



## Canebrake

much respect for only taking "properly handled birds".  Lots of self contol I bet!  Especially over some young dogs!!!  You're right...that one bird has a doosie of a fan!


----------



## asc

Nice pictures of all y'alls dogs.


----------



## JessB90

*Bud*

Here are some pictures of Bud, my GSP, when he was about 4 months old.  I'll be sure to post more current pictures.  Now, he'll be a week from being 2 years old.  He's still a work in progress, but it has been the most fun I've had in a long while.


----------



## Krieger2005

First Wirehair (1989 - 2006)Most graceful bird dog that I have ever owned. It was a lot of fun to just watch him work work a patch of cover.


----------



## Krieger2005

Second Wirehair.  Will hunt until he drops. I'm hoping that, as he gets older, he will slow down some. I know that I have.


----------



## JuliaH

GSPs are really nice dogs   I have a friend with them and they are all business when they are in the field. 

Julia


----------



## george hancox

those are great pic's coach k.I wish I could go,but doc's say no.I am enjoying everyones pic's,they help keep me in touch.I am getting out a little now to run my pups with my son.I hope you get to post a bunch more hunts.George


----------



## Canebrake

JessB90 said:


> Here are some pictures of Bud, my GSP, when he was about 4 months old.  I'll be sure to post more current pictures.  Now, he'll be a week from being 2 years old.  He's still a work in progress, but it has been the most fun I've had in a long while.



is that a coturnix quail???


----------



## Canebrake

*2010 Opening Day*

Kate and Sadie (owned by Keith Howard of Griffin)


----------



## JessB90

Canebrake said:


> is that a coturnix quail???



Yes, it is a coturnix quail.  At that time I was unable to obtain any bobwhites, so I bought some coturnix quail from an auction.  I think they did just as well as bobwhites with introducing Bud to birds.  But now, all I use are bobwhites since coturnix quail can't go far at all.


----------



## Coach K

george hancox said:


> those are great pic's coach k.I wish I could go,but doc's say no.I am enjoying everyones pic's,they help keep me in touch.I am getting out a little now to run my pups with my son.I hope you get to post a bunch more hunts.George



Thxs George,

I hope to go back for last week of season.  Maybe a little snow to help the birds hold fast!  Probably going to try to find more coverts, as well.  But will hit the ones I know just one more time.  Also, hopefully the dogs will not take as long to adjust.  1/2 day would be nice to adjust....then kick it in to grouse mode.

Thanksgiving week - heading to private farms w/ friends.  30 bird coveys are what they are telling me. (thxs to surrogators)  I'll take my camera, but want to make sure "The Little Brown Gun" gets a lot of action, too.  I am really going to try to get some good pics of my sire & dam. 

I have my MI Grouse Hunt photo album on this link:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=31139&id=100001047255487


----------



## george hancox

T looks great on point and I love the way a setter can hold on to give you that extra time.My Ginger was great at that,but now at her age I try to stick to timber doodles for her.I guess I'll have to let that va doc cut me open so I can hunt again(I hope).Thanks for the web pics Coach.George.


----------



## Coach K

george hancox said:


> T looks great on point and I love the way a setter can hold on to give you that extra time.My Ginger was great at that,but now at her age I try to stick to timber doodles for her.I guess I'll have to let that va doc cut me open so I can hunt again(I hope).Thanks for the web pics Coach.George.



George, thank you for the compliments & I wish you all the best in getting back to hunting!  I am extremely grateful for the dogs that I have & I put a lot of time into them.  They certainly reward me with some great memories!  I hope to post more after returning from KY quail hunting.


----------



## rapid fire

Coach K, I hunted w/ Jerry Toms this week and we ran Bee several times.  Mighty fine pup you have produced and a beauty too.  I have a picture or two I will post in a few days.


----------



## Coach K

rapid fire said:


> Coach K, I hunted w/ Jerry Toms this week and we ran Bee several times.  Mighty fine pup you have produced and a beauty too.  I have a picture or two I will post in a few days.



Mark,

Thxs, & I have emailed you.


----------



## Coach K

Thanksgiving break pictures - Had a great time in KY.

1st two pics are "Moll" - she got to hunt a lot by herself, so made some nice finds.
3rd pic is the pup finding a nice wild KY covey.


----------



## crbrumbelow

Two of mine from my vacation hunt.


----------



## StevePickard

Bullet's future girlfriend, Cricket, on her first day in the field, yesterday.  She's a 3.5 months old Brittany (Would I have any other breed??).  Cricket is the granddaughter of Shambo's Dark Shadow, the Brittany with the most Field Trial wins for a Brittany EVER,  and daughter of Shadow's most famous son, Shadow Attack.


----------



## SSG

Went out to Buckeye Plantation to day with some friends. I took my three setters and Buds two pointers. Parker made me mad early,so he spent most of the day in the dog box. We had 36 birds put out and ended up getting 29.


----------



## rapid fire

Looking good.


----------



## whitedog

Ace




Jack




Tess




Pearl




Belle




Jack




Tess




Belle


----------



## Coach K

Nice pics


----------



## Jim P

All business.


----------



## george hancox

great pic's.


----------



## ericm40

[/IMG]

Guinness 2 year old Deutsch Drahthaar, sorry no field pics on this computer. He'll point, flush, hold to shot, but I use him for mainly ducks and an occasional blood track.


----------



## Jim P

What a face, I bet he is a lovable one.


----------



## raydawg

*Brittany pics*

Gotta love my Brittany's. Winston and Cooper.  We lost Winston this year to cancer.  Seeing all the brittany pups makes me want to start all over.


----------



## mecicon

*Curious George (Rio)*

My (retired) Field Trial Vizsla on a long retrieve (haha).




He won the Vizsla Nationals (puppy) at 13 months old.


----------



## Jim P

The Britt on the left looks like my girl I lost last feb., she was 14. Good looking Vizsla.


----------



## mecicon

*Cosmopolitan (Carrie Bradshaw)*

Cosmopolitan "Carrie Bradshaw" and Buster Brown honoring her point.



Carrie in Maryland (picture published on a handlers site)


Carrie Bradshaws new shoes (not quite Prada)


Carrie with her new friend after a hard day in SoDak


Relaxing on the boat


----------



## Nicodemus

Here`s Tuff. Julia, he is a sport model!


----------



## Nitram4891

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s Tuff. Julia, he is a sport model!



I was wondering how Tuff was doing.  Good looking britt!


----------



## Jim P

Nic have ya spoiled Tuff, he's a good looking Britt for sure. (m y sassy was his sister )


----------



## Nicodemus

Thanks ya`ll! Jim, I didn`t have to. My wife has him completely spoiled. He is a birdy dog, though. Hope to get him on some wild birds next month.


----------



## marcus3434

Eleanor Rigby.   The first two are of Ellie our 1yr old GSP. Don't revoke my man card just yet because of the collar. When it comes to the wife and that dog you have to pick the battles worth winning and that wasn't one of them. The last pics are of Rigby he is our 4 month old GSP.


----------



## wilber85

Love that all brown look!


----------



## wilber85

Girlfriend snapped a couple of Tater this weekend.


----------



## rapid fire

Good looking pups guys.  Don't worry about the collar, she's a girl.  It's supposed to be frilly.


----------



## JuliaH

Nic,

He is beautiful!! Looks like he has his daddy's personality and drive too 

Julia



Nicodemus said:


> Here`s Tuff. Julia, he is a sport model!


----------



## JuliaH

Rose is now a Senior Hunter. She passed with 9's and 10's at Walhalla, SC.  Here is a recent picture while we were tuning her up for that last test!


----------



## mecicon

Good looking GSP.


----------



## george hancox

great pic's, beautiful pup.


----------



## maker4life

Here's Sniff(tater's brother) locked up on some birds from about ten yards back .


----------



## george hancox

good looking,with thoughs hard eyes on point.


----------



## wilber85

maker4life said:


> Here's Sniff(tater's brother) locked up on some birds from about ten yards back .



They look the same in the head.  I would love to see more pics if you got em.


----------



## Fowlplay1665

The first one is my English Pointer Mack and the other is my Lab Bailey.


----------



## Coach K

Here's a couple pics from recent wild bird hunts...quail & woodcock.  Just the 1st pic are 4 yr old Moll' w/ 3 yr old Bull' backing on a woodcock sitting tight in the grass.  All other pics are 18 mth old litter-mates "T" & Racy Florence's "Duke" on wild quail & woodcock in GA. 

Check out more pics of Xerxes Llewellins @:

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001047255487


----------



## brookzee

i posted some about a year ago. but here are a couple more of two of mine. scoots and dixie.i love these two.good field trial dogs and great wild bird dogs as well.
dixie




scoots


----------



## maker4life

Awesome !!!!!


----------



## SSG

Went out to shoot some pen birds today with my Ryman Setter. I forgot that I had my camera until late in the day and only got this one pic.


----------



## Jim P

Pretty- Pretty- Pretty


----------



## SSG

Jim P said:


> Pretty- Pretty- Pretty



Thanks Jim, He is not the best dog I,ve ever had, but definitely the prettiest. He did a good job on this hunt and was steady to wing and shot most of the time.


----------



## Coach K

*An Outing of Woodcock*

These were from a 2 1/2hr outing with my best bud, 17 mth old "T", 1-9-11.  On an outing like this, you try to recollect everything that happened amidst the action, consequently, to my best memory, I am thinking "T" had around 12 points, 9 of which, I was able to get pictures of.  There were also a few other wild flushes, so bird #'s were, I am happy to say, very good.  I have more pictures of the hunt on my facebook page:  Xerxes Llewellins, (if you're so inclined to want to look).

Best regards,

CK


----------



## Sodak Boy

*South Dakota Christmas*

This was his first pheasant hunt.  His name is Gunny.  I now know how it feels for a new dad to be proud of his son.


----------



## Coach K

Sodak Boy said:


> This was his first pheasant hunt.  His name is Gunny.  I now know how it feels for a new dad to be proud of his son.




Those are some pretty hefty roosters.  Good job Gunny.  
Doesn't the snow help keep the birds from running, so they stay put?

I have only hunted pheasant on 2 or 3 occasions before & 
never in the snow.


----------



## Sodak Boy

Just the opposite.  Most were out in the harvested fields scratching for food or right next to farm houses.  They could see you coming and would fly away instead of running.  The old 22-250 would have made it a lot easier.  Ended up walking in knee and waist deep snow through frozen sloughs and shelter belts.  It was a work out and tons of fun.


----------



## Canebrake

Coach K said:


> Those are some pretty hefty roosters.  Good job Gunny.
> Doesn't the snow help keep the birds from running, so they stay put?
> 
> I have only hunted pheasant on 2 or 3 occasions before &
> never in the snow.



I think the snow coupled with a stiff wind helps keep the birds from running if they are already hunkered in cover like a plum thicket.

Coach.......the pup looks outstanding!  

Whitedog...just saw those pointer pics.  Great looking dogs.....I especially like the Bell dogs photo!!!


----------



## Canebrake

*Couple training pics from this weekend*

J.J.  and his potential future mate rofl



4 month old Bess with her 1st point


----------



## Coach K

Canebrake said:


> I think the snow coupled with a stiff wind helps keep the birds from running if they are already hunkered in cover like a plum thicket.
> 
> Coach.......the pup looks outstanding!
> 
> Whitedog...just saw those pointer pics.  Great looking dogs.....I especially like the Bell dogs photo!!!



CB,

Thank you very much.  He is something special.  Definitely, not perfect as the woodcock were starting to play games with him today & I must say he lost his patience with more than one, to be sure. This was a very special private farm with a nice woodcock covert.   I counted 14 pictures of the dogs that I had taken over points.  3 birds shot by me & 3 by the landowner.  Let me know what you think of these pics.  & I have more of the 5 hours of hunting on my facebook page:  

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001047255487&ref=sgm

anyone wanting to check it out please send a friend request & you can access the pics.

I put a few more of the pup (he hunted alone) & his parents, who hunted together this day.  The first one is the pup & the second one is his daddy w/ his momma backing up the path (I thought I had her in the frame, but she got cut out)  So, you'll just have to take my word for it)  3rd pic is momma being backed by Bull' (daddy).  I guess the highlight of the day was Moll' finding my bird on a "blind" kill that I shot on that 3rd picture.  The bird went up & out the back side of the thicket.  I lined it up & shot through the brush not thinking that I even had a chance to hit the bird.  As I walked around to the other side Moll' had the bird about 15 yards to the right.  After that my shooting went down hill (let's say like it fell off a cliff!)  But, that let the dogs get a lot more work!


----------



## Coach K

Another of Moll' she was the "belle of the dance", today, w/ her catch.  Why does she look so grumpy?


----------



## Wingmaster870

Coach K said:


> CB,
> 
> Thank you very much.  He is something special.  Definitely, not perfect as the woodcock were starting to play games with him today & I must say he lost his patience with more than one, to be sure. This was a very special private farm with a nice woodcock covert.   I counted 14 pictures of the dogs that I had taken over points.  3 birds shot by me & 3 by the landowner.  Let me know what you think of these pics.  & I have more of the 5 hours of hunting on my facebook page:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001047255487&ref=sgm
> 
> anyone wanting to check it out please send a friend request & you can access the pics.
> 
> I put a few more of the pup (he hunted alone) & his parents, who hunted together this day.  The first one is the pup & the second one is his daddy w/ his momma backing up the path (I thought I had her in the frame, but she got cut out)  So, you'll just have to take my word for it)  3rd pic is momma being backed by Bull' (daddy).  I guess the highlight of the day was Moll' finding my bird on a "blind" kill that I shot on that 3rd picture.  The bird went up & out the back side of the thicket.  I lined it up & shot through the brush not thinking that I even had a chance to hit the bird.  As I walked around to the other side Moll' had the bird about 15 yards to the right.  After that my shooting went down hill (let's say like it fell off a cliff!)  But, that let the dogs get a lot more work!




Those are some good looking setters.


----------



## Coach K

Wingmaster870 said:


> Those are some good looking setters.



Thxs much.  

I still have to add some pics from an a.m. & p.m. session that I guided at Charlane Plantation.   I hope you get to check out the facebook page.  52 quail shot in 4 1/2 hours.  p.m. session was cut short due to rain.  Needless to say it was great work for the dogs.


----------



## 24on48hunting

My Brittany pup


----------



## coveyrise90

Beautiful brittany pup!!!

Adam


----------



## Coach K

*Charlane Plantation, Bullard, GA*

A rainy day at Charlane Plantation.  Despite the weather, the birds flew awesome!  & the dogs did O.K., too.  Here was one of the more memorable points.  The pup "T" & the other pic is Moll' w/ a long distance back by Bull'.  52 birds harvested by my pair of hunters, w/ 60-75 points, at least, in nearly 5 hours.  (rain shortened the p.m. session)


----------



## Nitram4891

Coach K said:


> A rainy day at Charlane Plantation.  Despite the weather, the birds flew awesome!  & the dogs did O.K., too.  Here was one of the more memorable points.  The pup "T" & the other pic is Moll' w/ a long distance back by Bull'.  52 birds harvested by my pair of hunters, w/ 60-75 points, at least, in nearly 5 hours.  (rain shortened the p.m. session)



Great job documenting the hunt and great dog work.  If I ever can work up the funds I might have to splurge for one of your pups.  They are good looking hard working dogs as I have seen first hand!


----------



## Coach K

Martin, I appreciate it.  I have said this before, how lucky I was to run into an old timer (w/ a whole pallet full of dog food at a Walmart) who put me on to a line of American bred Llewellins, out of Pippa Passes, KY.  I ended up following that lead up & breeding to a male named Awbonnie's Bull, & it was magic!  Probably, more importantly, though, is making sure the dogs get to hunt a lot.  Being a school teacher, I am afforded a few more days off than the "average Joe".  The more time you spend with your dog getting him into birds, the better dog, you'll turn out!  I believe that has just as much to do with it, as with the breeding.  Attached is another of the pup @ Charlane.  As you can tell the weather was deteriorating.  This was one of the final points in some bone chilling precipitation.  I still had a hard time getting the fellas to want to head back to the lodge, though.  They were having a BALL!

Lastly,  I have seen how you handle a dog & how well you care for your dogs.   Those are the kind of owners I hope every one of my pups goes to.  & I brag on 'em on my facebook page.   So, if you're ever in the market.......


----------



## Nitram4891

Yeah mine are not spoiled....


----------



## pine nut

This is my first try to post pics of my English Setter,"Sadie".  She's 8 and a half months old and probably the best dog for her age I've ever had.  She has a good nose combined with a willing and bidable nature, and a strong desire to hunt.  She's wearing a check cord in these pics, but just dragging it as I'm not on the other end!  In the frist pic she found the bird and held it while I crawled under a fence that is behind her.  I took time to help the Brit's owner cross the fence as well, and then got the camera out and took the pic.  The Brit was behind Sadie and repositioned while this was all taking place.  Sadie did not move.  Yep, I'm proud of my girl!  The Brit, Ellie, is about three weeks younger.  She's gonna be a great dog too!  All they need is some huntin'.


----------



## rapid fire

Good looking points there Mr. Bill.  Let's take her back up there and find those birds again.


----------



## Coach K

Nitram4891 said:


> Yeah mine are not spoiled....



If I kept mine in the house, everything I own would be GA red clay in color!  I don't see how you can keep 'em that clean??


----------



## Canebrake

a few nice points from this weekend.


----------



## Nitram4891

Coach K said:


> If I kept mine in the house, everything I own would be GA red clay in color!  I don't see how you can keep 'em that clean??



I heard that a Brittany's hair won't hold scent or mud.  When mine get dirty, the mud simply dries and comes off as dust before we get home.


----------



## Nitram4891

Canebrake said:


> a few nice points from this weekend.



Looks like Edward was at it again...


----------



## Canebrake

Nitram4891 said:


> Looks like Edward was at it again...



notice i left out the photos taken from the "south end" just for Coach K!


----------



## Coach K

Canebrake said:


> notice i left out the photos taken from the "south end" just for Coach K!



I appreciate that & they're fine points!


----------



## coveyrise90

Canebrake, very nice photos!


----------



## liveoutside

Patches with our first Quail this past Sunday. Passed away this morning.


----------



## JuliaH

Oh my... I am so sorry for your loss! 



liveoutside said:


> Patches with our first Quail this past Sunday. Passed away this morning.


----------



## dwells

*My boys and girls*

Pictures of my dogs


----------



## Jim P

dwells how do you tell them apart, good looking twins.


----------



## mecicon

*Barnum Bailey*

Here is Barnum Bailey


----------



## Jim P

Nice, it looks like would be fun to hunt with. Good looking too.


----------



## BFifer

*Kate*

Figured I'd upload a couple of Kate from this past sat morning.


----------



## Wingmaster870

*The Insider's Spectacular....*

Mucho's dog on a early spring workout

This is The Insider's Spectacular "Speck"....stylish dog with a canon for a nose.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

Lord have mercy dwells, that is some highstepping bird hunting, I imagine your tracts are ate up with rattlers....man, with yalls temps and cover. I know those palmetto flats normally have more rattlers than anywhere else in the southeast....diamondbacks and pygmies.


----------



## BFifer

I think I caught that last semi-cool morning early sat but had my dogs hunting close, my eyes pealed and ears perked. None sighted that day.


----------



## Nitram4891

*Got a new one!*

He is a jam up bird dog.


----------



## Bullfrog81

*Upload problems help*

I am having trouble uploading images of my dog. I really like seeing all of the dogs I would like to show mine off to. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## maker4life

Bullfrog81 said:


> I am having trouble uploading images of my dog. I really like seeing all of the dogs I would like to show mine off to. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



Host it on photobucket as a 640X480 and then just copy and past the IMG code .


----------



## Bullfrog81

Thanks I will try that.


----------



## Bullfrog81

*A few from this season*

Here are a few from this hunting season.


----------



## rapid fire

Really like the b&w.


----------



## wilber85

BFifer said:


> Figured I'd upload a couple of Kate from this past sat morning.



She is lookin good!


----------



## TailCrackin

Very classy looking setter Wingmaster.  Smith setter I presume?


----------



## pine nut

MY Sadie gettin it done on some released birds  last Monday.


----------



## rapid fire

She's really looking good Mr. Bill.  She's even grown some hair on that tail.


----------



## pine nut

Yeah and she's started eating better too, since her heat.  She put on some weight while she was "under guard"!  I just looked around and she is spralled on our bed with all four legs pointing straight up.  Looks like road kill!  She'd a made a nice model if she was human 'cause she has that languorous look down pat! LOL  Little bit spoilled? "L" I sould say so!


----------



## briguyz71

*Newest Wirehair*

This is the pup we kept out of my last litter of German Wirehaired Pointers
We are calling her Evey 





and her sister Dash (who is still available)


----------



## rapid fire

Those are some fine looking pups Brian.  Evey is AWESOME.  I can't wait to see that dog on point.


----------



## pine nut

Those are both good looking pups.  I really like that dark stocking!


----------



## maker4life

Wow Mr. Bill ! That Sadie's a fine loking dog ! Really makes me want to add a setter to the kennel !


----------



## pine nut

Thanks Joey,  I am proud of her.  She has been amazing to me!  There are littermates available still.  Sombody is missing out on a good birddog!


----------



## Wingmaster870

briguyz71 said:


> This is the pup we kept out of my last litter of German Wirehaired Pointers
> We are calling her Evey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and her sister Dash (who is still available)



nice!!!


----------



## briguyz71

Thank you. They are both great pups.


----------



## BrokenPaddle

*santa pictures*

This happened during december, but I thought it was great enough to share...


----------



## Coach K

Return of the Bird Dog Pictures Thread~!
Greg Ramey's Ginger Irish Lady Bondhu whelped a 7 pup litter on the 4th.   The sire is Xerxes Highland Bullet, or Bull' for short.

5 males + 2 females.  Had to share for all those that like puppy pictures.  (not even a day old here)


----------



## george hancox

now who can say anything bad about a setter?Those are beautiful babies.


----------



## Coach K

S.J. - Lots of good pics here


----------



## Jim P

Good looking babies you have coach, when do you bob there tails? haha


----------



## Coach K

If they have no style we'll bob them & pass them off as brits, eh?  ...............


----------



## george hancox

Coach K said:


> If they have no style we'll bob them & pass them off as brits, eh?  ...............



hehehehehe


----------



## Setter Jax

Hunting with my fater, 70 years young.  Three generations of upland hunters.

Coach "K" nice pups.


----------



## SSG

Dont remember if I posted this one....Parker pointing in a little left over snow this past winter.


----------



## ancienttrails

My Springer "PENNY" working snipe on a FL. marsh.lot fun quick shootin she love,s the smell.2nd pic mid air classic springer,3rd creepin on a mover.3 1/2 yr.old.


----------



## Jim P

SSG nice looking setter, but don't tell Coach I said that.


----------



## Coach K

Great pics, everyone!  Good to see Martin's thread picking up steam again.  
AT - Love the one standing in the water.
SJ 70 yrs, that's great.  Looks like he can go another 20, at least!
     my dad'll turn 71 in Feb.  He hasn't hunted with me for a few  
     yrs, but that was hard hiking on WMA quail.  Might have to get 
     him on a nice flat plantation. 
SSG - George Bird would be proud of that one, eh!


----------



## gsppurist

Dog training at Buckeyes Plantation in the rain.


----------



## george hancox

SSG that is one fine setter,I would put that pic on the wall of my den.


----------



## SSG

Thanks George, Coach and JimP. I just love the looks of the Ryman Setters. I,ve also got a 5 month old Pointer that I,m bringing along now. I,ve had most of the major pointing breeds, but the English Pointers and Setters are my favorites.


----------



## Jim P

How about that picture of Nitrams bird dog, that has to be a rare breed.


----------



## george hancox

I wonder about the parents,what were they drinking?


----------



## cooter

Here is my new little girl.  She can't wait to come home with us!


----------



## Jim P

Cooter, whoever that foot belongs to is not going nowhere with out that little guy, that is a cute one for sure.


----------



## deepsouthtech




----------



## Coach K

Bullfrog81 said:


> I am having trouble uploading images of my dog. I really like seeing all of the dogs I would like to show mine off to. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



Did you figure it out, yet.?  

To me, the easiest way is to click on  "go advanced" link and download pics.  Sometimes they fail to load, for whatever reason.  If they fail to load, I will open the picture with Paint editing software & just crop the photo a little.  Then the photo seems to download without any problems.  Good luck & let me know how you do.

Coach


----------



## Coach K

A couple new pics of a few of the 3 week old pups.  Other pics posted on my hunting facebook page. 

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001047255487 

Not too bad looking, eh??


----------



## 28gage

Here's the crew...................

Beau is a coming derby out of Offlee Amazin




Deuce is a nice young  Elhew female




Ace is my pride and joy, another fine Elhew female




Dixie my 11 year old by Elhew Phantom out of daughter of Hannas Elhew Lou 





Didn't realize I'd already posted but some dogs have changed................


----------



## Jim P

Good looking for sure


----------



## Wingmaster870

gorgeous pointers.


----------



## pine nut

Those are beautiful pointers!  Coach K those are little beauties as well!


----------



## Nitram4891

Ready for some doves!


----------



## con50582

Matilda Von Dame.  11 months.


----------



## con50582

Bailee. 3 years.


----------



## Nitram4891

con50582 said:


> Bailee. 3 years.



Good looking britt!


----------



## Coach K

4 weeks old - & this female is intense!

More pics @ 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.248278018550438.66225.100001047255487&l=77f4a14169&type=1


----------



## Jetjockey

Finally got a good picture of my Brit standing.  Took this yesterday in South Dakota.  I think Im going to have a print made of this one.


----------



## Jim P

Jejockey that is one fine looking little Brit. I agree you hang that picture on the wall.


----------



## Raesonn

I want ONE... OR MAYBE TWO!!


----------



## Setter Jax

Coach "K" great looking pups.  They look like the sire Bull.

I like the looks of Clyde as well.  I always liked the looks of the Orange Belton's.

Here is a pic of my pup.  She is at the trainers right now.  I pick her up 1 Oct.  Sent her for a 6 week refresher course prior to the season opening.  Plan on working her a bunch since it is finally cooling down some.

SJ


----------



## Wingmaster870

Jetjockey said:


> Finally got a good picture of my Brit standing.  Took this yesterday in South Dakota.  I think Im going to have a print made of this one.



nice looking photograph JJ!  

They look so much better shaved down

looks like she is in shape.


----------



## Blueridge

*Hatchet Jack GSP*

Jack  , he's a goodun


----------



## ROAM

perfect picture Jet Jockey! I love it!


----------



## irocz2u

*casper  not full blooded but   may have  enough to do the job*

mother english setter  dad ausie shepard


----------



## irocz2u

*casper at point*

maybe enough  like his mom to hunt


----------



## 28gage

*Ned*

Got to add my new pup.  He's by Erin's Stony River out of a daughter of Shadows Atittude.  Been fun to mess with and showing promise.


----------



## wilber85

GF took this one last weekend.


----------



## JuliaH

Gorgeous dog and a real nice picture Wilbur!!


----------



## Jim P

Wilbur, good looking dog. She is lucky you don't have one more collar. haha. Just picking


----------



## wilber85

Jim P said:


> Wilbur, good looking dog. She is lucky you don't have one more collar. haha. Just picking



I hate having so many on him too but it is so thick on my lease right now that I would never find him without the beeper.  Also the collar sizes are different so I cant combine them.  My next ecollar is going to have a beeper built in.


----------



## wilber85

More pictures.

Got a new addition yesterday.  He is out of Eshod's Capt Crunch x Ike's Eshod Delight.  He is only 8 wks old and already causing trouble.


----------



## Jim P

That lttle guy kooks like he is a pistol


----------



## Sam H

Jim P said:


> That lttle guy kooks like he is a pistol




I agree Jim....He looks like he is going to full of personality!


----------



## marcus3434

Congrats Wilbur! Great looking pup! Im finally recovered and back in action. Lets go get him on some birds this week.


----------



## Stevo387

My GSP Rose


----------



## Nitram4891

Awesome dogs!!  Nice addition Frank!


----------



## Coach K

wilber85 said:


> More pictures.
> 
> Got a new addition yesterday.  He is out of Eshod's Capt Crunch x Ike's Eshod Delight.  He is only 8 wks old and already causing trouble.



Someone's got a photographer in the family.  Very nice pictures & a cool looking pup for sure!


----------



## Jim P

Steve, your pup is stretched out


----------



## gsppurist

*Dog pic*

From a North Dakota Pheasant Hunt.


----------



## Wingmaster870

wilber85 said:


> More pictures.
> 
> Got a new addition yesterday.  He is out of Eshod's Capt Crunch x Ike's Eshod Delight.  He is only 8 wks old and already causing trouble.



looks like KELLY got a new addition...not wilber!


----------



## Setter Jax

*Brace of Setters*

Team Jax and Hammer Time


----------



## Coach K

Great pics SJ.  Thxs for sharing.


----------



## gsppurist

*North Dakota Pheasant Hunt*

He was a superstar in North Dakota, would track wounded pheasant for couple hundred yards.


----------



## Coach K

*Avitar*

Folks,

Just wanted to post an old picture I found (I took a digital picture of a print picture).
This is a picture of the dog that's my avatar.  This was when he was young (back in the late 90's I think)

He was one dog that could go up to MI and be steady on grouse from the get go.  Even without hunting them but 4 or 5 days / year.  

Special dog that all of mine are trying to fill the paws of!

I called this dog "Hook" because the spot running up his front leg looked like a big meat cleaver....thus Hook.   I guess he was a little bit shaggy here.  I probably shaved his underside after this foray.

All the best,


----------



## Jim P

Coach it's hard to replace the old good ones, he is a good looking guy.


----------



## Scottyhardison

I know he's doesn't belong with this group of dogs but i figured seeings how I looked at ya'lls dogs photos I'd share a couple of photos of my Gannon with you. The first is from this mornings hunt. The other two are from a photo shoot that a friend of mine did.


----------



## Jim P

Gannon wanted that goose didn't he? Good looking dog.


----------



## Scottyhardison

The photographer used a bird thrower took about four tries to get that shot. Thanks


----------



## gobbler2

kirkg said:


> My Sam...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan Grouse this year



That one could be my dogs brother!


----------



## pine nut

Those are some great looking GSPs!


----------



## Jim P

gobbler I'm glad you took the little lady with you, or did she take you?


----------



## Nitram4891

Sam is coming along nicely!


----------



## Jim P

Sam is growing up, and good looking


----------



## jprairie

i have a choc lab and boykin spaniel about to get a short haired pointer or a setter


----------



## Bowhunter38

Here is my boy Jake, he's a four year old setter.


----------



## Bullfrog81




----------



## Bullfrog81

Here are a couple of both of my boys.


----------



## SeanandBrice

Really like this thread. Beautiful dogs! I don't think there's a prettier animal on this planet than a gundog!


----------



## 3dayweekend

My son and Belle....buddies coming home from a day in the field.  Both slept well that night.


----------



## 3dayweekend

My son and Snickers.  My mom n dads 6yr old Boykin


----------



## Supercracker

Here's my little bird brained prodigy











This is how he spends 75% of his time when he's in the truck. 





If there's one thing I love about GSPs  it's the sheer delicate grace and nobility, even when asleep they are as dignified as an aristocrat. 




LOL


----------



## Duff

My buddy "Sally"


----------



## Jim P

Duff you have 2 pretty girls


----------



## Blueridge

Hatchet Jack   GSP  

Before and now.


----------



## Coach K

*Before & After*

Cool pics guys- before & after - I think I did this with my young dog "T" last year on this thread.

I'm going to re-post, cause it fits in here.

Pedigree name - Xerxes Brenin Y Breoedd -
Welsh for King of the Highlands.

1st @ 14 wks 
2nd @ 2  1/3 yr


----------



## wilber85

Duff said:


> My buddy "Sally"



Beautiful setter!


----------



## Coach K

wilber85 said:


> Beautiful setter!



"T" is certainly a chip off of the 'ol block.  Looks just like his daddy.  His daddy, Bull', didn't keep hardly any style for himself, though, but passed it all on to his progeny.  Here's one of Bull's better points in the yard.


----------



## Duff

Thanks

Love this thread

Beautiful dogs all around!!


----------



## gobbler2

Jim P said:


> gobbler I'm glad you took the little lady with you, or did she take you?




Kids hunt we do every year - already set for Dec 31 this year


----------



## Jim P

Good looking group.


----------



## Coach K

gobbler2 said:


> Kids hunt we do every year - already set for Dec 31 this year



That's a great photo!  There's some excited & happy kids right there!


----------



## Nitram4891

Roxy's first pointed woodcock.


----------



## Wingmaster870

actually....i think her first pointed woodcock was the one you missed with both barrels just minutes before this one


----------



## thomas gose

Wingmaster870 said:


> actually....i think her first pointed woodcock was the one you missed with both barrels just minutes before this one



 did he shoot both barrels? In the video it sounded like one bang!!!


----------



## Nitram4891

thomas gose said:


> did he shoot both barrels? In the video it sounded like one bang!!!



Ask wingmaster how many birds he killed that day...


----------



## Wingmaster870

the video tells it all Martin...two trigger pulls for you in the classic nitram "boo-boom" and one well placed passing shot for me resulting in a dead bird.  

end of story...you posted the evidence yourself.


----------



## Wingmaster870

*Rabbit Point*

Edward flagging down a cottontail


----------



## Nitram4891

Class is in session...


----------



## Wingmaster870

Nitram4891 said:


> Class is in session...



oh so that was you I saw on the latest episode of "Animal Hoarders"!

I thought it was just pigmy goats you collected....not ramshackle bird dogs


----------



## thomas gose

Wingmaster870 said:


> oh so that was you I saw on the latest episode of "Animal Hoarders"!
> 
> I thought it was just pigmy goats you collected....not ramshackle bird dogs



 All dogs do go somewhere!!!!!!!


----------



## Dixiegrouse

Dot&Dixie with a Appalachain grouse pointed in the Mountain Laurel.Not a good picture with the phone.


----------



## rapid fire

I think it's a mighty fine picture.  Congrats.


----------



## Dixiegrouse

Thanks Mark that grouse should have been in the jacket but you can't get them all.


----------



## Wingmaster870

thomas gose said:


> All dogs do go somewhere!!!!!!!



Post your dog pics Gose and ur face so we can put a face with ur name ...iff you have any? Something stange about you on here gose.


----------



## Wingmaster870

Dixiegrouse said:


> Dot&Dixie with a Appalachain grouse pointed in the Mountain Laurel.Not a good picture with the phone.



bet that was gorgeous in real time!


----------



## thomas gose

you wont see my face!!! and I just borrow bird dogs to hunt! Mostly setters though I cant handle a dog without manners you know! Its a Honky Tonk shame when a pointer goes and blows a back flushes a covey and then smiles at you when they do it!!!


----------



## Wingmaster870

thomas gose said:


> you wont see my face!!! and I just borrow bird dogs to hunt! Mostly setters though I cant handle a dog without manners you know! Its a Honky Tonk shame when a pointer goes and blows a back flushes a covey and then smiles at you when they do it!!!





wheres the pics of them new A/C Kennel bird dogs you got???


----------



## thomas gose

Wingmaster870 said:


> wheres the pics of them new A/C Kennel bird dogs you got???



Them run Lines not point! Ill get yall some pics from yrs back!!


----------



## rob keck

Wingmaster870 said:


> wheres the pics of them new A/C Kennel bird dogs you got???



hello hony tonk,
 i want in on this i have a few bird dog pics i can show you.
i can show you a true broke dog. had a few myself and have a few blue ribbons to. yihh. i have a few with old gose too...want me to post you a few. 
btw: why are you letting gose punk you ???


----------



## Nitram4891

rob keck said:


> hello hony tonk,
> i want in on this i have a few bird dog pics i can show you.
> i can show you a true broke dog. had a few myself and have a few blue ribbons to. yihh. i have a few with old gose too...want me to post you a few.
> btw: why are you letting gose punk you ???



NSTRA 30 minute broke dog or a wild bird all day hunt broke dog?


----------



## rob keck

Nitram4891 said:


> NSTRA 30 minute broke dog or a wild bird all day hunt broke dog?



all around dog..... i could run any of them in nstra and load up and head to texas and find 30-40 covey"s and when there was a bad year me and mucho still found more birds than anybody that was out there 10-18 covey"s  btw nstra has some of the finest bird"s around.


----------



## rob keck

Wingmaster870 said:


> wheres the pics of them new A/C Kennel bird dogs you got???



i found old gose some a/c kennels coolest running bird dogs around....yihh buck.....lol


----------



## thomas gose

boy now I know that style and is that the 2011 GA State Champion I see there?


----------



## Nitram4891

rob keck said:


> i found old gose some a/c kennels coolest running bird dogs around....yihh buck.....lol
> 
> View attachment 641671
> 
> View attachment 641672
> 
> View attachment 641673



Nice looking setters.


----------



## Wingmaster870

dang...somebody needs to buy Mucho a new set of blue jeans and a new vest.  That thing has almost completely dilapidated from walking around in that hot NSTRA sun! 

Is that Tucker in the top picture?


----------



## Wingmaster870

thomas gose said:


> boy now I know that style and is that the 2011 GA State Champion I see there?



the question remains....strange seeing you on here Gose?

those are Quail Valley dogs not A/C Kennel dogs???


----------



## rob keck

Wingmaster870 said:


> the question remains....strange seeing you on here Gose?
> 
> those are Quail Valley dogs not A/C Kennel dogs???



not all quail vally dogs....but one is, i gave adam a setter once ask him about her...haha...btw alton thats not tucker i have some at home i will put on here. i have a lot of my old dogs pics at home. i had a few love bird dogs more than anything just had to quit because there is not enough wild birds around in ga. and rabbit hunting is just as much fun...well kinda 
btw: alton i had a couple of them pointers had to sell them hard heads out in texas Edited To Remove ProfanityEdited To Remove ProfanityEdited To Remove ProfanityEdited To Remove Profanity i gave one away.ask mucho about that one...hog killer


----------



## rob keck

thomas gose said:


> boy now I know that style and is that the 2011 GA State Champion I see there?



2011 ga state chump....lol


----------



## Wingmaster870

rob keck said:


> not all quail vally dogs....but one is, i gave adam a setter once ask him about her...haha...btw alton thats not tucker i have some at home i will put on here. i have a lot of my old dogs pics at home. i had a few love bird dogs more than anything just had to quit because there is not enough wild birds around in ga. and rabbit hunting is just as much fun...well kinda
> btw: alton i had a couple of them pointers had to sell them hard heads out in texas Edited To Remove ProfanityEdited To Remove ProfanityEdited To Remove ProfanityEdited To Remove Profanity i gave one away.ask mucho about that one...hog killer



certainly are hard headed...i had one grab a red-shouldered hawk the other day and give him a quick coon shake!


----------



## Wingmaster870

rob keck said:


> 2011 ga state chump....lol


----------



## rob keck

why is it gose mucho aka: jeff keck is so scared to post anything on here ? is its because ricky g. might punk him out . with old popcorn / or sky ?????????? lets talk mucho.


----------



## thomas gose

rob keck said:


> 2011 ga state chump....lol



Sounds Like the Wingmaster!! Rob hating on his family! 





Wingmaster870 said:


>



I can troll through any forum I like AO!!! What I heard is the wingmaster is a master at guiding his number 1 into the coveys or planted birds and then when another dog finds the real coveys on his own he tears them down.


----------



## Wingmaster870

thomas gose said:


> Sounds Like the Wingmaster!! Rob hating on his family!
> 
> I can troll through any forum I like AO!!! What I heard is the wingmaster is a master at guiding his number 1 into the coveys or planted birds and then when another dog finds the real coveys on his own he tears them down.




i didnt tear any dog down...i just said show me the pictures Mucho 

maybe he was using the big zoom lens....i'll have to go check the SD card again to make sure i didnt miss something


----------



## thomas gose

Wingmaster870 said:


> i didnt tear any dog down...i just said show me the pictures Mucho
> 
> maybe he was using the big zoom lens....i'll have to go check the SD card again to make sure i didnt miss something



I just heard a Honky Tonk pointer blew the point and there were two on the ground so it raises questions!!


----------



## Wingmaster870

You clearly forgot the last name of the man giving you this information....


----------



## thomas gose

I always consider the source which is why I never fully believe a word from anyone!!!


----------



## rob keck

junky honky tonk bird dog


----------



## Jordan_W

I picked up my new GSP from Friedelsheim GSP's up in Maryland in early December.  Thanks for letting me post a few shots.  Most of these are at 8 weeks.  He is now 11 weeks.


----------



## Nitram4891

Nice pup!


----------



## Jordan_W

^ Thank you , Sir!  I have high hopes for him.  Can't wait for NAVHDA training days to start back up!


----------



## IDbirdman1023

*Kate*

Kate


----------



## IDbirdman1023

Kate


----------



## Jim P

Good looking dog and nice terrain


----------



## IDbirdman1023

Nice and steep and nice and rocky! But unbelievably beautiful country


----------



## gsppurist

Locked in during a training session in Feb 2012.


----------



## Sam H

*pics from 2/19 hunt*

Bella is starting to get her confidence back(flagging is slowing down) since Colt was introduced as a hunting partner.They are still just pups(Bella 22mo - Colt 13mo..almost)....So much fun to watch them progress and start working together...they have such differant personalities


----------



## Jim P

I like


----------



## BirdNut

Those are some nice looking Britts...


----------



## Coach K

Gotta love that "lock-jawed" look of intensity w/ that one pup.

Great pics & thxs for posting.  This thread never gets old.


----------



## applejuice

Jordan_W said:


> I picked up my new GSP from Friedelsheim GSP's up in Maryland in early December.  Thanks for letting me post a few shots.  Most of these are at 8 weeks.  He is now 11 weeks.



That is a great looking GSP !


----------



## coveyrise90

Looking good guys!

Here are few more.


----------



## Sam H

Nice Adam Nice!!.....I especially love that first pic of the brace at sundown!!


----------



## Supercracker

Not a picturesque "in the quail woods" photo, not going to be on a calendar anytime soon, but I feel it captures the essence of goofball GSP. 

Everytime we go run around the field during the day they've both started just going from water trough to water trough. 
Lazy, lazy spoiled dogs.






I had one of him sitting in the trough with just his head sticking out and a bumper in his mouth while about half a dozen horses drink around him but I accidentally deleted it. That one would have been an ugly dog pic.


----------



## rabbithound

Mille.... 

Cant wait for next season to get here


----------



## waddler

*Our new celebrity*



JOE makes the big time. Our first celebrity at Blue Sky Kennel, Sadie and Roy can be proud. Thanks to Ed Friar, CEO of Ozark Mountain Poultry Inc., Rogers, Arkansas, Joe is traveling in preferred company.

SIRE: SHEPS RIGHT REVEREND ROY
 DAM: SHEPS HIGH MEADOW PRINCESS

 WHELPED: 3/17/08

 — at Photo by Bill Buckley, taken on the North Dakota/South Dakota border--just to the northeast of Lemmon, South Dakota. 

I have Joe and his kinfolks on my Facebook Page, "Martin Shepherd" Bogart, Ga.


----------



## JuliaH

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Jim P

Really nice


----------



## Nitram4891

Jim P said:


> Really nice



You can tell him and Sam have the same sire!  Awesome picture.


----------



## gsppurist

*Coco*

New Puppy that is driving my wife Crazy!!!


----------



## Sam H

Beautiful....Ain't new pups fun and exciting...Like a breath of fresh air


----------



## 89s rule

Picked up our 1/2 English Pointer 1/2 lab on MLK, he's now 6 months. 

On the ride home: ~ 8 wks. 





Can you see his heart?





~ 4 months






I need to get some more current pictures. He is spoiled rotten. Considering some training over the summer. He does well with me, but not all the time and definitely not with my wife or kids. He is 100% pet, but loves outdoors and hope he will be a good camping buddy as well.


----------



## 28gage

*I'm out of here...............*


----------



## jsav

My new hunting partner, she is 8 weeks old today. she is already sitting on commands and retreiving some, she did 4 pretty good outside retrieves yesterday with a cloth dumbie. the hardest thing is getting her use to a leash. but for 8 weeks old i think she is coming along great.


----------



## seminoleslayer

Cowboy


----------



## Jim P

That picture would be on my wall, good looking boy.


----------



## jsav

great looking pictures seminol


----------



## ga.farrier

*New GWP Puppy*

I guess we'll be trying our hand at NAVHDA events and AKC shows.


----------



## PastorRay

Wow, bunch of great pic and great dogs! This is Ella pointing her first Pheasant, sorry it is a phone pic and not a camera


----------



## TailCrackin

*Shake & Bake*

Little Shake & Bake between duck hunts with Bfifer and his setters Mags and Slim Thug


----------



## JuliaH

Sam on a training day...


----------



## B Man

Some beautiful dogs on here!!!


----------



## gsppurist

North Dakota Pheasants with Buster


----------



## JessB90

Good lookin pics gsppurist, but I wouldn't show the one with the "No Hunting" sign too much.


----------



## gsppurist

It was No Hunting Except by permission of landowner.  It was just a funny pic.  I had my limit and was just shooting as many pics as I could get until it got too dark and came across this one.  Needless to say that pic was a keeper.


----------



## Yellowshell

There are some good looking dogs on here as well as some excellent photographers!


----------



## TailCrackin

gsppurist said:


> North Dakota Pheasants with Buster



2nd one is a cover shot!  nice looking dog


----------



## Jim P

TailCrackin I just noticed you make a good retriever.


----------



## TailCrackin

Jim P said:


> TailCrackin I just noticed you make a good retriever.



thats my new friend Coleman....but yes, he is quite gifted at hunting dead and retrieving to hand.


----------



## Coach K

*More Work for the X-dogs*

Had some nice action at Burge Plantation.  Was nice to work the dogs in the prime spot to follow up a 250 bird pheasant release.  

That's Bull' on point coated in mud puddle muck & his son "T" making the "blind" retrieve.


----------



## Coach K

Here's "T" with that "blind" retrieve.  

Couldn't get it to load on previous post??


----------



## 28gage

*Some new pups*

These two females are out of my best quail dog Ace and the dog in my avitar Beau.  About 9 wks in the pics.






Tex




Sugar


----------



## TailCrackin

very nice


----------



## Jim P

That is nice and one with the pup backing the other pup is super nice.


----------



## asc

Here is Lucy friday on some released birds and a couple of pics of Otis and Opie, they are waiting for me in Kentucky. Will pick them up in April.

Nice dogs in all these pictures.


----------



## coveyrise

Nice looking dogs guys. Looks like you got some good summer projects planned.


----------



## Fat Albert

This was Bear at 4 weeks old... Chessie





Bear at 5 1/2 weeks making his first "dummy" retrieve. Paint rollers work great for sensitive teeth!





Bear coming out of the woods on a cold December morning. Hard to beat a chessie when it's sure nuff cold.





Hero shot when we got back to the truck... yeah... I parked in a graveyard!





RIP Bear


----------



## asc

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jim P

Great looking chessie, sorry for your loss.


----------



## GLS

From the photos, he had the same determined look as a puppy that he had as an adult.  It's always tough to lose a family member and we all have been there.  Gil


----------



## Fat Albert

GLS said:


> From the photos, he had the same determined look as a puppy that he had as an adult.  It's always tough to lose a family member and we all have been there.  Gil



It's strange really... I've had dogs pretty much my whole life... this is the first one that has affected me like this. I must be getting old or something. And yes, he was one intense dog. I've got videos of him climbing and shaking wild orange trees knocking down fruit to have something to retrieve when I ignored him!


----------



## Coach K

Took a while to find this ol' thread!  But, I'm sure some new folks might like to peruse through all the years of photos.  One photo's a recent one of my "T" dog in some wild quail habitat.  And there's another of him pointing a woodcock among the aspen up north at a friend's place.

Photos aren't loading.  I'll have to try later!!  

A few of woodcock hunting last season.

If you want to see a video of one of my young pup's finding and holding her 1st ruffed grouse, just click on the link:

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1013852578667246&set=vb.980536018665569&type=2&theater


----------



## 28gage

This is why we hunt


----------



## Coach K

*Summer Runnin'*

A few photos to whet the appetite for bird season!


----------



## Coach K

*Desert Quail Grand Slam Finale*

Here's that darn thread of Nitram's!!   (Page 7!)

Check out the video and let me know what you think.  If you're interested in trying for the desert quail "slam" next season, private message me.  

https://www.facebook.com/xerxes.llewellins/videos/1396176390434861/

Sorry, photos are not down loading!!!!
Here's the note that comes with it:

"Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.

If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error."


----------



## AllTerrainAngler

Mg 8mo GSP Bourbon


----------



## jbroadnax

*Setters in Middle GA*

Setters....


----------



## Coach K

*Photos - last day of the season.*

Here's a link to my southwest quail safari photo album from this season.  Let me know what you think of the photos. 
https://www.facebook.com/pg/xerxes.llewellins/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1394473587271808

Also a few photos from the cell phone on the last day of the season in GA downloaded without any problem.  To say the least, it was very nice working dogs on wild birds the entire season (and then some)!  As soon as the "dead period" was over in ruffed grouse country, we loaded up clients' dogs, in addition to mine, and we were in wild birds from July until the end of February (8 mths).  This year we experienced 5 different bird species with the top on the list being the Montezuma (Mearns) quail.  Ruffs, WC, Bobs, Gambels, Blues, & Mont'.  Next year looks like we'll be hunting the Prairie birds to add some new species to "T's" current status of 10. 

Shooting quite a few 5 bird limits of Ruffed Grouse through the season, as well as completing the desert quail "Grand Slam" were definitely bucket list highlights this past season.

Looking ahead to the 2017-18 Season, we're hoping to hunt Blue, Sage, Sharptail and Spruce Grouse.  Prarie Chickens and Mountain Quail will also be on the wish list.  The goal is to round out hunting every upland species in America that is normally hunted with pointing dogs over the next two seasons.  So, the three Alaskan Ptarmigan species will be calling in 2018-19.  If anyone is interested in hunting these species with me please send a private message. 

Video:  


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1396176390434861


----------



## GLS

This morning's cool temps got us out today for the first time since the last day of woodcock season.  I ran the dogs for just over an hour  at a friend’s farm.  We found a couple of coveys.  Here’s younger Willa backing older Abby today on a single:





Here’s Willa locked on covey that above single came from:




Here’s the older Abby backing the younger Willa today on another single:




Here’s a photo of Abby season  before last season locked on a woodcock in an unusually  open spot for a woodcock.  We could see the bird and Floyd did the honors.  It was the last bird of the year in 2016’s season and the sixth bird of the day for the two of us.


----------



## coveyrise

Your dogs are so valuable, you have them wear bullet proof vest. Nice pics Gil. Finishing up wild bird season in the morning in Florida.


----------



## GLS

We learned that the woodcock have taken a contract out on both Abby and Willa.  Had no choice but to hit the mattresses and wear  Kevlar Bay vests from Hardcorehogdogs.com  Good luck this a.m., David.  Gil


----------



## Barebowyer

Beautiful dogs fellas...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Coach K

*Southwest Quail Hunting*

Photo #1 - One of the 30+ covey days.
 Rhu (2yrs old) holding a TX covey.


----------



## ancienttrails

Had to put the best hunting pal ever down ,Miss Penny my English Springer took to silent hand signal training like she could read your mind. Breaks your heart to do that to something thats trying to please you yo the end. Dam cancer. She dont hurt anymore. Like just yesterday i was waiting on that first retrieve,...


----------



## trad bow

Sorry about your lost of a true friend and hunting companion. It’s a tough road to travel. I hope you have another friend to hunt and spend time with. 
Jeff


----------



## Coach K

Nice to see this ol' thread pop up to review past photos from many years back.
Here's some current photos of XL (Xerxes Llewellins) dogs at work.
#1  Client's XL pup in her 1st season at Ruffed Grouse camp - Rose.
#2  My 1 yr old pup in his 1st season at Ruffed Grouse camp - Ty'


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Coach K said:


> *Summer Runnin'*
> 
> A few photos to whet the appetite for bird season!


That is a beautiful dog. Excuse my ignorance , but what breed ? Pointer or Setter ? I've trained bear,squirrel,coon and rabbit and Police K-9, but nothing with bird dogs. Beautiful.


----------



## Coach K

Hillbilly stalker said:


> That is a beautiful dog. Excuse my ignorance , but what breed ? Pointer or Setter ? I've trained bear,squirrel,coon and rabbit and Police K-9, but nothing with bird dogs. Beautiful.



H.B. Stalker,

Thank you very much for the compliment!  I think you're talking about "T".  A very special dog to me.  He's been one of the best I've seen hunt wild birds. (especially ruffed grouse)

All my dogs are a strain of English Setter designated by the FDSB - Llewellin Setter.

The dog in my avatar was his uncle - also at the top of my list of good looking wild bird hunters.  (Not quite the style of his nephew, "T", though!)


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

My buddy from up in Paintsville Kentucky has spoke of a good grouse dog they had and said it was a Llewellin setter. I had never head of or seen one tho. I intend to try bird hunting, as I really appriciate a well trained dog full of hunting instinct. Thanks for your reply. Good hunting and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Coach K

Hillbilly stalker said:


> My buddy from up in Paintsville Kentucky has spoke of a good grouse dog they had and said it was a Llewellin setter. I had never head of or seen one tho. I intend to try bird hunting, as I really appriciate a well trained dog full of hunting instinct. Thanks for your reply. Good hunting and Merry Christmas.



I cannot tell you how many grouse I have harvested over this guy in his 9 years?
I can tell you for sure, though, it's in the multi-hundreds!   Species "T" has successfully pointed and retrieved - Bobwhite, Scaled, Mearns, Valley, Gambel's (Quail), Ruffed, Sharptailed, Spruce (Grouse), Chukar, Hungarian (Partridge), Pheasant, & Woodcock.  I hope I am not forgetting one.

#1 Video is of 2017 ruffed grouse camp.  (scroll to about 1:50)
#2 Video is a favorite 2018 video.

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/video.php?href=https://www.facebook.com/xerxes.llewellins/videos/1622484531137378/&show_text=0&width=560" width="560" height="314" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allowFullScreen="true"></iframe>

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/video.php?href=https://www.facebook.com/david.kunselman.1/videos/2581666341873765/&show_text=0&width=560" width="560" height="314" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allowFullScreen="true"></iframe>


----------



## spring

My French Brittany


----------



## 28gage

Real proud of this boy. Bud (Two Fingers Neat) on the right was named RU in the Arkansas Derby Classic.  45 min heats and some fine dogs entered. He's going to be some fun.


----------



## ancienttrails

Fine bunch of people and hunting stock makes me want to get started on a nother springer.


----------



## mecicon

After many decades hunting Vizsla then Wirehaired Vizsla, I'm switching breeds.

Wirehaired Pointing Griffon

Here is Marquis Prairie Fire call name "Tonka."


----------



## Blackston

.     We named him “bird dog “ don’t really know what he was. Except a Hog Dog !!!!


----------



## 28gage

Frozen semen son of National Champion Johnny Crockett and a nice daughter of Shadow Oak Bo.  Pointing yesterday.  Still taking a jump when they flush but one jump and watching them fly.  He's going to be some fun and carrying some special genetics.




IMG_0379 (1) by https://www.flickr.com/photos/152538883@N07/, on Flickr


----------



## trad bow

Sharp looking birddog


----------



## 28gage

mecicon said:


> After many decades hunting Vizsla then Wirehaired Vizsla, I'm switching breeds.
> 
> Wirehaired Pointing Griffon
> 
> Here is Marquis Prairie Fire call name "Tonka."
> 
> View attachment 965312View attachment 965313View attachment 965314View attachment 965312View attachment 965313View attachment 965314


Way too cute.


----------



## Sam H

Nitram4891 said:


> Roxy my britt, 11 months.


Beautiful Britt!!!


----------



## nrh0011

Those griffs are cool dogs.


----------



## nrh0011

Winston, GWP, 5 months old. He is a smart pup, full of energy and drive.


----------



## trad bow

Very nice looking GWP


----------



## nrh0011

Thank you sir


----------



## spring

28gage said:


> Frozen semen son of National Champion Johnny Crockett and a nice daughter of Shadow Oak Bo.  Pointing yesterday.  Still taking a jump when they flush but one jump and watching them fly.  He's going to be some fun and carrying some special genetics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0379 (1) by , on Flickr




Quite a pup... Who was the breeder?


----------



## 28gage

spring said:


> Quite a pup... Who was the breeder?



Dale Bush


----------



## spring

28gage said:


> Dale Bush



Not surprised it was from someone so established in the breed. I know the guy that trained your dog’s grandfather to his championships; Shadow Oak Bo has been in big demand, and rightfully so.


----------



## 28gage

Kate getting staunched up.  Fun pup


----------



## spring

As long as my wife holds off on a previously threatened ***-whoopin’ of me for bringing up the idea of a new dog, a new pup should be coming in 2 weeks. Here’s the 5-week old version.  Optimistic he’ll help find coveys later in the upcoming season.


----------



## trad bow

Her fault. She said dog not a puppy did she.


----------

